# La lotta per l'ambiente



## danny (23 Maggio 2019)

Nel Milanese in questo inutile dibattito politico pre elezioni un genitore simpatizzante lega ha sollevato la questione della canzonetta scelta per la festa di fine anno scolastico, ovvero quella Sing for the climate, una canzoncina realizzata in Belgio sulle note della nostra O Bella Ciao.
Il testo della canzonetta è imbarazzante. Neanche un bambino della scuola dell'infanzia avrebbe potuto realizzare qualcosa di così banale, ma non è questo il problema. Non lo è neppure il fatto che una versione dance sia stata ballata con stupore dalla mia amica in Francia, che alla fine ha tentato di spiegare invano cosa era per noi questa canzone ai Francesi suoi amici, ai quali però non fregava niente.
Attorno alla canzonetta si è sviluppato un dibattito politico ancora più preoccupante di quello che ha circondato il testimonial di non si sa bene cosa Greta. La lega che lo considerava un canto di sinistra, quelli di sinistra (tra cui anche alcuni di Rifondazione che anni fa si contendevano la gestione dell'ANPI locale col PD) un modo per trasmettere valori di libertà contro... BOH!
Infatti sembra che la canzonetta sia stata cantata anche il 25 Aprile... da quelli di sinistra.
A me sembra un atto di revisionismo storico mascherato: il partigiano che muore per la libertà dall'invasore e viene onorato per questo viene sostituito con un semplice grido d'aiuto per salvare il pianeta, da un'accorata esortazione a fare presto, dall'ambizione a volere un mondo migliore, roba che neppure la più cretina delle Miss Italia riesce più a dire quando viene intervistata.
Un amico di Rifondazione sostiene che è un inno alla libertà, che può assumere diversi significati. 
Libertà di che?
L'acqua che arriva nelle nostre case è pompata elettricamente. Quella di prima falda che i nostri nonni usavano è inquinata dall'agricoltura intensiva e dai reflui. Farsi la doccia una volta al giorno inquina. Le strade asfaltate inquinano, le nostre case consumano territorio, coltivare la terra modifica l'ambiente, allevare animali pure (qualcosa dovremo pur mangiare), vestirsi da Zara inquina, la plastica delle nostre sneakers pure, fare la lavatrice, o usare la lavastoviglie inquina, lavare i piatti a mano inquina, riscaldarsi pure, il lavoro consuma energia, risorse, materie prime... 
Quindi, che soluzione propone la canzonetta?
Chiedere ai potenti di fare qualcosa, come dice Greta?
Ma quelli come minimo ti mettono una tassa aggiuntiva sul riscaldamento, sulle auto e sull'acqua e sul lavoro e ti sventrano strade per mettere stazioni di ricarica gestiti da compagnie elettriche ovunque..
Ma noi italiani possiamo risolvere questo problema? Ma se abbiamo una natalità sotto l'indice di sostituzione, in pratica ci stiamo estinguendo, e, in più, ci stiamo pure deindustrializzando e impoverendo? Che altro dobbiamo fare? Rinunciare a coltivare arance e pomodori e convertire le aree agricole in boschi per far arrivare la frutta dalle serre dell'Olanda? Non credo, non sarebbe molto ecologico.
Nel frattempo in Africa il tasso di natalità è il nostro moltiplicato 5 volte: tutte persone che avranno bisogno delle nostre stesse cose e che saranno in competizione con noi (sempre più vecchi e quasi estinti) per l'accaparramento delle risorse, che non saranno per tutti.
Io ho la sensazione che ci stia sfuggendo di mano la situazione. E non esattamente quella dell'ambiente.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2019)

Vero.

La rielaborazione di Bella ciao la trovo raccapricciante. Un revisionismo intollerabile. 

L’ecologismo un po’ alla buona (parafrasando Guccini) credo che abbia tanta eco per contrastare prodotti a basso costo dei paesi emergenti e favorire una industria di prodotti che si possano consumare senza sensi di colpa e poter restare benestanti alla faccia di chi sta cercando di uscire dalla miseria.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero.
> 
> *La rielaborazione di Bella ciao la trovo raccapricciante. Un revisionismo intollerabile.
> *
> L’ecologismo un po’ alla buona (parafrasando Guccini) credo che abbia tanta eco per contrastare prodotti a basso costo dei paesi emergenti e favorire una industria di prodotti che si possano consumare senza sensi di colpa e poter restare benestanti alla faccia di chi sta cercando di uscire dalla miseria.



Oh, finalmente, qualcun altro che la pensa come me.
Mia moglie, che ha avuto il nonno fucilato dai fascisti (sua madre rimase orfana a 7 anni) ha avuto una reazione di indignazione quando gliel'ho fatta ascoltare.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero.
> 
> 
> 
> L’ecologismo un po’ alla buona (parafrasando Guccini) credo che abbia tanta eco per contrastare prodotti a basso costo dei paesi emergenti e favorire una industria di prodotti che si possano consumare senza sensi di colpa e poter restare benestanti alla faccia di chi sta cercando di uscire dalla miseria.



Sempre in quel comune è stato usato per giustificare le strisce blu...:sonar::sonar: quando alla stazione della metro è pieno di gente che dorme per terra e da anni abbiamo baraccopoli ai confini...
Mi sa che la lotta per l'ambiente è un bel modo per giustificare qualche tassa... O forse per il passaggio da un sistema fiscale progressivo a una gestione bilanciata tasse-imposte, in cui a fronte di una riduzione delle tasse (per i redditi anche alti) si aumentano le imposte, con la scusa di disincentivare i consumi.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sempre in quel comune è stato usato per giustificare le strisce blu...:sonar::sonar: quando alla stazione della metro è pieno di gente che dorme per terra e da anni abbiamo baraccopoli ai confini...
> Mi sa che la lotta per l'ambiente è un bel modo per giustificare qualche tassa... O forse per il passaggio da un sistema fiscale progressivo a una gestione bilanciata tasse-imposte, in cui a fronte di una riduzione delle tasse (per i redditi anche alti) si aumentano le imposte, con la scusa di disincentivare i consumi.


:up:
Anche la battaglia per la diminuzione dell’IVA sugli assorbenti, che ha un valore simbolico, ma risibile sul piano monetario, mi sembra funzionale a far passare l’aumento su altri prodotti come una linea politica ecologista.
Intanto di rivedere il sistema di smaltimento dei rifiuti non se ne parla.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Anche la battaglia per la diminuzione dell’IVA sugli assorbenti, che ha un valore simbolico, ma risibile sul piano monetario, mi sembra funzionale a far passare l’aumento su altri prodotti come una linea politica ecologista.
> Intanto di rivedere il sistema di smaltimento dei rifiuti non se ne parla.


Vero.
Sui rifiuti: credo che le mafie ormai siano parecchio infiltrate anche qui al nord.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2019)

Dove abito io vogliono mettere telecamere per ridurre il traffico e istituire orari d'accesso. La gente cammina per strada, tanto non passano auto.
Ma guardiamo il resto del mondo:
Milano


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2019)

Lagos


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2019)

Hanoi


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2019)

Kampala


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2019)

Città del Messico


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2019)

Kinshasa


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2019)

Anversa (dove hanno scritto questa canzone)


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Vero.
> Sui rifiuti: credo che le mafie ormai siano parecchio infiltrate anche qui al nord.


Magari se c’è il rischio di rimetterci la pelle, si lascia “l’appalto” alla ‘Ndrangheta


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2019)

Sì. Chiudere tre vie in un paesino risolve il problema dell’inquinamento... 
Il Cairo


----------



## oriente70 (23 Maggio 2019)

Risolviamo con le auto elettriche con un bel gruppo elettrogeno benzina a seguito [emoji16].


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Risolviamo con le auto elettriche con un bel gruppo elettrogeno benzina a seguito [emoji16].


Le ibride potrebbero essere una soluzione?
Ma ci sono interessi che condizionano la ricerca e la produzione.
Fare ricadere sui consumatori la responsabilità di una scelta e il costo relativo, senza che se ne assumano i produttori, di auto e di petrolio, è una mistificazione.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le ibride potrebbero essere una soluzione?
> Ma ci sono interessi che condizionano la ricerca e la produzione.
> *Fare ricadere sui consumatori la responsabilità di una scelta* e il costo relativo, senza che se ne assumano i produttori, di auto e di petrolio, è una mistificazione.


Sì.
Ma andrà esattamente come dici tu.
Non per niente ho 5 anni di rate da pagare per sostituire un'auto di 10 anni perfettamente funzionante che mi bloccavano ogni due per tre....


----------



## oriente70 (23 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Ma andrà esattamente come dici tu.
> Non per niente ho 5 anni di rate da pagare per sostituire un'auto di 10 anni perfettamente funzionante che mi bloccavano ogni due per tre....


Inquinava a giorni alterni [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2019)

La questione dell'elettrico è controversa.
Con le normali autovetture tu hai un combustibile in grado di produrre energia per il moto.
Con le vetture elettriche hai un accumulatore che immagazzina energia prodotta altrove.
Nel primo caso trasporti un liquido (o un gas) in un punto di smistamento.
Nel secondo energia elettrica, come quella di casa.
Devi quindi costruire impianti per rendere usufruibile questa corrente ovunque l'auto ti porti e dove tu possa parcheggiarla per il tempo sufficiente per la ricarica.
Osservando le foto che sono state allegate in precedenza si comprende come non vi sia materialmente lo spazio dove parcheggiare tutte queste auto nelle zone più densamente popolate, mentre può essere un problema (di costi) far arrivare punti di ricarica negli standard necessari (si spera siano uguali per tutti i gestori o fornitori, ma non è detto) nei punti più sperduti (lì potranno sopperire i generatori a carburante, molto più inquinanti di una normale autovettura). Resta poi il problema dello smaltimento delle batterie, per ora un'incognita.
Quindi andrai a occupare spazio per queste colonnine, a scapito di marciapiedi, parcheggi, piste ciclabili, estetica degli edifici storici. Vi è poi il discorso che se voglio andare a trovare una vecchia zia in un paesino dell'Appennino, dovrò trovare una colonnina per la ricarica rapida anche là. E' comprensibile che allo stato attuale l'elettrico sia una soluzione elitaria. Probabilmente l'auto elettrica vedrà la sua diffusione nei centri urbani grazie al Car Sharing, mentre le persone al di fuori si muoveranno ancora con veicoli endotermici, magari anch'essi noleggiati alla bisogna.
Può sembrare una soluzione, ma ci stiamo dimenticando che per molte persone oggi l'auto è un veicolo usato acquistato spendendo 1000 euro, non 20 o 30.000, anche sotto forma di noleggio, quindi i costi aumenteranno.
E qui rientra il tema della canzoncina... Per un mondo migliore. Certo.


----------



## oriente70 (23 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le ibride potrebbero essere una soluzione?
> Ma ci sono interessi che condizionano la ricerca e la produzione.
> Fare ricadere sui consumatori la responsabilità di una scelta e il costo relativo, senza che se ne assumano i produttori, di auto e di petrolio, è una mistificazione.



E la politica che gli va dietro[emoji41].
Basterebbe avere le ibride a metano o solo a metano e già si ridurrebbe l'inquinamento.
Ma non voglio dare l'opportunità al singolo di scegliere o di trasformare l'auto in base alle proprie esigenze [emoji41].


----------



## spleen (23 Maggio 2019)

Le case automibilistiche tedesche ( delle quali per motivi che non sto a spiegare ho notizie certe ) in qiesto momento stanno investendo cifre enormi per la mobilità futura. Un' auto elettrica è mediamente meno complessa da fabbricare di una con motore endotermico tradizionale per quanto stanno ripensando a estetiche anche di interni e software nuovi. L'ostacolo maggiore è riconvertire intere catene produttive verso auto ibride ed elettriche, dal momento che ora tutto è calibrato per quelle tradizionali, gli alti costi delle elettriche ora come ora sono dovuti a quello.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> *Le case automibilistiche tedesche* ( delle quali per motivi che non sto a spiegare ho notizie certe ) *in qiesto momento stanno investendo cifre enormi *per la mobilità futura. Un' auto elettrica è mediamente meno complessa da fabbricare di una con motore endotermico tradizionale per quanto stanno ripensando a estetiche anche di interni e software nuovi. L'ostacolo maggiore è riconvertire intere catene produttive verso auto ibride ed elettriche, dal momento che ora tutto è calibrato per quelle tradizionali, gli alti costi delle elettriche ora come ora sono dovuti a quello.


Tutto torna, no?
Protocollo di Kyoto, sostenuto da Europa, volto a ridurre emissioni delle CO2.
Standard obbligatori per le case automobilistiche.
C'è chi ce la fa e chi... non lo sa ancora.
https://www.tomshw.it/automotive/fiat-panda-e-se-la-nuova-generazione-fosse-cosi/

Ma il business non lo faranno solo i produttori di auto tedesche (anche se si prevedono minori costi per la produzione e minor manodopera), ma i fornitori di energia elettrica, e soprattutto i loro gestori.
Ovvero chi ha energia elettrica in surplus da vendere e risorse per spaccare strade e marciapiedi di mezza Europa...
Certo, nel frattempo devi convincere tante persone che la loro vecchia auto da qualche migliaio di euro non può più circolare e che devono comprarsi un box per la ricarica oppure un abbonamento per il car sharing...
Questo sarà il business dei prossimi decenni, ancor più importante della telefonia.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Le case automibilistiche tedesche ( delle quali per motivi che non sto a spiegare ho notizie certe ) in qiesto momento stanno investendo cifre enormi per la mobilità futura. Un' auto elettrica è mediamente meno complessa da fabbricare di una con motore endotermico tradizionale per quanto stanno ripensando a estetiche anche di interni e software nuovi. L'ostacolo maggiore è riconvertire intere catene produttive verso auto ibride ed elettriche, dal momento che ora tutto è calibrato per quelle tradizionali, gli alti costi delle elettriche ora come ora sono dovuti a quello.


L’elettricità comunque va prodotta e distribuita e anche nelle ibride dipende da un motore a benzina.
Non vedo la cosa facilissima.
Poi tutti i cambiamenti sono complessi e i risultati non sono sempre prevedibili. Vedi il caso dei conigli in Australia.
Sarebbe anche utile convertirsi a una mobilità pubblica e magari ridurre la mobilità con il lavoro da casa.
E poi tutto deve fare anche i conti con la psicologia individuale e il desiderio di libertà di movimento che è anche funzionale al consumo.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2019)

E vediamo chi ha energia elettrica in surplus da vendere per le auto elettriche...
Uhm, chi sarà?
https://www.qualenergia.it/articoli...il-surplus-degli-scambi-di-energia-elettrica/

Ma anche

https://www.repubblica.it/economia/2016/08/10/news/energia-145687098/?refresh_ce


----------



## spleen (23 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tutto torna, no? Protocollo di Kyoto, sostenuto da Europa, volto a ridurre emissioni delle CO2. Standard obbligatori per le case automobilistiche. C'è chi ce la fa e chi... non lo sa ancora. https://www.tomshw.it/automotive/fiat-panda-e-se-la-nuova-generazione-fosse-cosi/  Ma il business non lo faranno solo i produttori di auto tedesche (anche se si prevedono minori costi per la produzione e minor manodopera), ma i fornitori di energia elettrica, e soprattutto i loro gestori. Ovvero chi ha energia elettrica in surplus da vendere e risorse per spaccare strade e marciapiedi di mezza Europa...


  Siete dei maicontenti......    Comunque a parte gli scherzi, c'è qualcuno a questo mondo che pensa ancora che qualsiasi evoluzione (anche in senso positivo per l'ambiente eh ) non passi al lato pratico attraverso il business? Non è che fare business sia di per se una colpa eh.


----------



## spleen (23 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’elettricità comunque va prodotta e distribuita e anche nelle ibride dipende da un motore a benzina. Non vedo la cosa facilissima. Poi tutti i cambiamenti sono complessi e i risultati non sono sempre prevedibili. Vedi il caso dei conigli in Australia. Sarebbe anche utile convertirsi a una mobilità pubblica e magari ridurre la mobilità con il lavoro da casa. E poi tutto deve fare anche i conti con la psicologia individuale e il desiderio di libertà di movimento che è anche funzionale al consumo.


  Si certo, faccio notare due cose però: Primo che una centrale che produce energia elettrica è più facilmente controllabile di milioni di scappamenti in giro per le strade e secondo che l' energia elettrica si può produrre oltre che con il succo di  dinosauri anche con l'eolico ed il fotovoltaico che sono sistemi produttivi un tantino più "democratici" se vogliamo. In Germania ed in generale nei paesi del nord Europa stanno facendo saggiamente grandi numeri con questo.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Siete dei maicontenti......    Comunque a parte gli scherzi, c'è qualcuno a questo mondo che pensa ancora che qualsiasi evoluzione (anche in senso positivo per l'ambiente eh ) non passi al lato pratico attraverso il business? Non è che fare business sia di per se una colpa eh.


Assolutamente no, quando produce ricchezza per tutti.
La produzione di autoveicoli a motore endotermico ha avuto questo effetto, per esempio.
Riducendo le distanze ha aumentato le potenzialità di mercato. Allo stesso tempo l'e-commerce ha accresciuto le potenzialità di scambi commerciali.
Ma nessuno, mai (escludendo il periodo bellico), ha avuto bisogno di convincere la popolazione a fare sacrifici per il bene comune: tutte le persone erano perfettamente motivate nell'acquisto di un'auto privata o di una connessione internet.
Nessuno ha dovuto proibire cavalli o biciclette o cancellare il servizio postale per indurre al passaggio.
I vantaggi erano palesi per tutti. 
Nessuno ha mai propagandato il frigorifero come un sacrificio per il bene dell'umanità, e nessuno ha vietato le ghiacciaie per doverlo vendere.
Ora accade qualcosa di nuovo: per poter vendere un prodotto e un servizio devono limitare gradatamente la tua libertà di scelta in nome del bene comune.
Particolare, no?
Significa che non sarà propriamente un vantaggio per tutti.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Si certo, faccio notare due cose però: Primo che una centrale che produce energia elettrica è più facilmente controllabile di milioni di scappamenti in giro per le strade e secondo che l' energia elettrica si può produrre oltre che con il succo di  dinosauri anche con l'eolico ed il fotovoltaico che sono sistemi produttivi un tantino più "democratici" se vogliamo. In Germania ed in generale nei paesi del nord Europa stanno facendo saggiamente grandi numeri con questo.


Secondo te l'eolico e il fotovoltaico possono bastare ad alimentare tutte le auto europee e soprattutto alla potenza richiesta? Ma manco se riempi la pianura padana di pannelli, mettendoli al posto di riso e mais.
Direi proprio di no, anche se le vetture dovessero essere alimentate tutte in orari notturni.
Occorrono enormi quantità di energie, nuove centrali, nuovi elettrodotti, soprattutto per le esigenze delle auto a ricarica rapida, che richiedono potenze di picco molto elevate, un po' come far andare un grande ascensore in un grattacielo per qualche ora ininterrottamente, mica lo fai col contatore di casa. Solo che di ascensori ne hai milioni. 
Quanto arriverò a costare l'energia elettrica? Chi pagherà le nuove centrali?
La fiscalità generale contribuirà a questa trasformazione?
Ma soprattutto: questo modello è esportabile nelle città africane? indiane? Vietnamite? Brasiliane?
Avremo quindi un Europa sempre meno inquinante negli ambienti urbani (escluso inquinamento elettromagnetico, si intende), e il resto del mondo sovrappopolato attaccato ancora ai nostri catorci a benzina e diesel che potranno circolare solo lì?
Che cosa serve?


----------



## spleen (23 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, quando produce ricchezza per tutti. La produzione di autoveicoli a motore endotermico ha avuto questo effetto, per esempio. Riducendo le distanze ha aumentato le potenzialità di mercato. Allo stesso tempo l'e-commerce ha accresciuto le potenzialità di scambi commerciali. Ma nessuno, mai (escludendo il periodo bellico), ha avuto bisogno di convincere la popolazione a fare sacrifici per il bene comune: tutte le persone erano perfettamente motivate nell'acquisto di un'auto privata o di una connessione internet. Nessuno ha dovuto proibire cavalli o biciclette o cancellare il servizio postale per indurre al passaggio. I vantaggi erano palesi per tutti.  Nessuno ha mai propagandato il frigorifero come un sacrificio per il bene dell'umanità, e nessuno ha vietato le ghiacciaie per doverlo vendere. Ora accade qualcosa di nuovo: per poter vendere un prodotto e un servizio devono limitare gradatamente la tua libertà di scelta in nome del bene comune. Particolare, no? Significa che non sarà propriamente un vantaggio per tutti.


  Anche i gas dentro le bombolette, al posto dei CFC ha un costo superiore se è per questo ma pochi si sono lamentati. Fare le cose bene ha un costo iniziale che viene recuperato in seguito con interessi ben superiori, basta che le alternative siano a portata di mano e ci sia una responsabilità diffusa nell' usarle. Del resto non è che si possa continuare a usare plastiche usa e getta ad esempio, quando poi le microplastiche vanno a finire nel pesce che mangiamo. Se poi vogliamo metterla che ciascuno fa come cazzo gli pare  perchè così è "libero" va anche bene, basta non lamentarsi quando i problemi ci arrivano sulla testa personalmente o ai nostri figli. Su una cosa sono d'accordo comunque, che non c'è nulla di più dannoso per l'ambiente di un ambientalismo a-scentifico.


----------



## spleen (23 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo te l'eolico e il fotovoltaico possono bastare ad alimentare tutte le auto europee e soprattutto alla potenza richiesta? Ma manco se riempi la pianura padana di pannelli, mettendoli al posto di riso e mais. Direi proprio di no, anche se le vetture dovessero essere alimentate tutte in orari notturni. Occorrono enormi quantità di energie, nuove centrali, nuovi elettrodotti, soprattutto per le esigenze delle auto a ricarica rapida, che richiedono potenze di picco molto elevate, un po' come far andare un grande ascensore in un grattacielo per qualche ora ininterrottamente, mica lo fai col contatore di casa. Solo che di ascensori ne hai milioni.  Quanto arriverò a costare l'energia elettrica? Chi pagherà le nuove centrali? La fiscalità generale contribuirà a questa trasformazione? Ma soprattutto: questo modello è esportabile nelle città africane? indiane? Vietnamite? Brasiliane? Avremo quindi un Europa sempre meno inquinante negli ambienti urbani (escluso inquinamento elettromagnetico, si intende), e il resto del mondo sovrappopolato attaccato ancora ai nostri catorci a benzina e diesel che potranno circolare solo lì? Che cosa serve?


  Ok, continuiamo col succo di dinosauro, nessun problema. Tuttavia personalmente ho un impianto fotovoltaico da 6kw sul tetto di casa che con l'investimento pari a qualche migliaio di euri ha portato le mie bollette dalla soglia dei 400 euro ai poco più di cento che pago adesso.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> A*nche i gas dentro le bombolette, al posto dei CFC ha un costo superiore* *se è per questo ma pochi si sono lamentati*. Fare le cose bene ha un costo iniziale che viene recuperato in seguito con interessi ben superiori, basta che le alternative siano a portata di mano e ci sia una responsabilità diffusa nell' usarle. Del resto non è che si possa continuare a usare plastiche usa e getta ad esempio, quando poi le microplastiche vanno a finire nel pesce che mangiamo. Se poi vogliamo metterla che ciascuno fa come cazzo gli pare  perchè così è "libero" va anche bene, basta non lamentarsi quando i problemi ci arrivano sulla testa personalmente o ai nostri figli. *Su una cosa sono d'accordo comunque, che non c'è nulla di più dannoso per l'ambiente di un* *ambientalismo a-scentifico.*


Primo: mi sa che non se ne è accorto nessuno.
il secondo neretto mi vede ovviamente d'accordo, anche se questo per me non è neppure ambientalismo, ma propaganda.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ok, continuiamo col succo di dinosauro, nessun problema.


I motori endotermici usano combustibili.
Le centrali termoelettriche pure.
A meno di non passare al nucleare, sempre che vi sia abbastanza uranio.
O ai termovalorizzatori, dove bruciare il più possibile senza riciclare.
Tutto sommato si torna sempre lì: l'energia la devi produrre in qualsiasi caso.
E devi produrne tanta.
O lasciare a piedi molte persone.


----------



## spleen (23 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> I motori endotermici usano combustibili. Le centrali termoelettriche pure. A meno di non passare al nucleare, sempre che vi sia abbastanza uranio. O ai termovalorizzatori, dove bruciare il più possibile senza riciclare. Tutto sommato si torna sempre lì: l'energia la devi produrre in qualsiasi caso. E devi produrne tanta. O lasciare a piedi molte persone.


  Vai a leggerti i dati in percentuale ( e siamo all' inizio) della produzione eolica e fotovoltaica tedesca, danese o svedese. Comunque ripeto per me possiamo anche continuare così ma non facciamolo nascondendoci dietro ad un dito, diciamo chiaramente che non ci frega un cazzo di cambiare che ad accampare scuse son buoni tutti.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Vai a leggerti i dati in percentuale ( e siamo all' inizio) della produzione eolica e fotovoltaica tedesca, danese o svedese. Comunque ripeto per me possiamo anche continuare così ma non facciamolo nascondendoci dietro ad un dito, diciamo chiaramente che non ci frega un cazzo di cambiare che ad accampare scuse son buoni tutti.


Davvero pensi sia possibile alimentare il parco auto europeo col fotovoltaico e con le pale eoliche?
Escludendo tir e mezzi pesanti, oltre a navi e aerei. Ovviamente.


----------



## oriente70 (23 Maggio 2019)

Vi siete chiesti mai perché gli scooter e moto non hanno più l'avviamento a pedale??
Neanche come accessorio [emoji41].
Viva le batterie [emoji41].
E chi gestisce lo smaltimento??Quanto costa sostituire un pacco batterie di un'auto?


----------



## spleen (23 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Davvero pensi sia possibile alimentare il parco auto europeo col fotovoltaico e con le pale eoliche? Escludendo tir e mezzi pesanti, oltre a navi e aerei. Ovviamente.


  No, ma penso che possa dare un contributo importante, se in Europa un terzo circa dell' energia elettrica proviene da fonti rinnovabili costruite in tempi recenti non vedo perchè non si possa migliorare. Quello che non ho mai capito è l'ostilità o lo sguardo di sufficienza priva di ogni razionalita verso queste forme di energia. C'è qualcuno che onestamente difronte alla rarefazione del petrolio, al fatto che è in mano per buona parte solo a certi paesi che ci rendono ricattabili, al riscaldamento globale (l'avete vista sta primavera, si ? ) continua a pensare di rimanerne ancorato a vita? L'ho scritto prima, i 6kw di fotovoltaico che ho sul tetto, costati una cifra ragionevole mi hanno ridotto la bolletta da quasi 400 ai 125 euro di media che pago adesso, si ripagheranno, anche escludendo l'incentivo, in pochi anni. Dovevo rinunciarci perchè? Per un suv più grosso?


----------



## spleen (23 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vi siete chiesti mai perché gli scooter e moto non hanno più l'avviamento a pedale?? Neanche come accessorio [emoji41]. Viva le batterie [emoji41]. E chi gestisce lo smaltimento??Quanto costa sostituire un pacco batterie di un'auto?


  La congiura delle batterie mi mancava.


----------



## oriente70 (23 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> La congiura delle batterie mi mancava.


Non è una congiura googla come si conservano le batterie al litio [emoji41]


----------



## spleen (23 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non è una congiura googla come si conservano le batterie al litio [emoji41]


  Ok torniamo alla pedivella, mi hai convinto.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ok torniamo alla pedivella, mi hai convinto.


Io voglio il mulo, so già come chiamarlo: Gianpatrizio :carneval:


----------



## spleen (23 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io voglio il mulo, so già come chiamarlo: Gianpatrizio :carneval:


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> No, ma penso che possa dare un contributo importante, se in Europa un terzo circa dell' energia elettrica proviene da fonti rinnovabili costruite in tempi recenti non vedo perchè non si possa migliorare. Quello che non ho mai capito è l'ostilità o lo sguardo di sufficienza priva di ogni razionalita verso queste forme di energia. C'è qualcuno che onestamente difronte alla rarefazione del petrolio, al fatto che è in mano per buona parte solo a certi paesi che ci rendono ricattabili, al riscaldamento globale (l'avete vista sta primavera, si ? ) continua a pensare di rimanerne ancorato a vita? L'ho scritto prima, i 6kw di fotovoltaico che ho sul tetto, costati una cifra ragionevole mi hanno ridotto la bolletta da quasi 400 ai 125 euro di media che pago adesso, si ripagheranno, anche escludendo l'incentivo, in pochi anni. Dovevo rinunciarci perchè? Per un suv più grosso?


Hai fatto benissimo per le tue esigenze attuali. 
Ma quei 6kw saranno sufficienti per alimentare una o due auto di famiglia per una percorrenza media di 20.000 cad annui?
E io che sono in condominio?
E chi parcheggia l'auto in strada?


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io voglio il mulo, so già come chiamarlo: Gianpatrizio :carneval:


Ecologico. Non ha bisogno di ricarica notturna. 
Unico limite, il comfort scarso soprattutto quando piove e in più ha poco bagagliaio.
Vorrei ricordare però il contributo delle capre alla deforestazione della Grecia...


----------



## oriente70 (23 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ok torniamo alla pedivella, mi hai convinto.


Non è una questione di pedivella[emoji41].
È una cura che aggrava la malattia [emoji41].
Devono rivoluzionare il mondo dei trasporti, ma tu te lo vedi Carnival, Boing  o Toyota e le grandi compagnie petrolifere che si danno la zappa sui piedi?
Ora che è meno inquinante una pedivella o una batteria al piombo?
Tutti in palestra poi si lentano per mettere in moto una vespa[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## spleen (23 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Hai fatto benissimo per le tue esigenze attuali.  Q Ma quei 6kw saranno sufficienti per alimentare una o due auto di famiglia per una percorrenza media di 20.000 cad annui?


  Produco circa 4500 kilowatttora anno, percorrere un km con una auto elettrica consuma 0.14 kilowattora circa. Potrei teoricamente (teoricamente!) farne 28000 km. ci sono comunque un sacco di problemi tecnologici in mezzo da risolvere, il punto è che se non si iniziano ad affrontare coraggiosamente i problemi energetici non saranno risolti mai.


----------



## oriente70 (23 Maggio 2019)

https://www.wallstreetitalia.com/auto-elettriche-pro-e-contro/


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Produco circa 4500 kilowatttora anno, percorrere un km con una auto elettrica consuma 0.14 kilowattora circa. Potrei teoricamente (teoricamente!) farne 28000 km. ci sono comunque un sacco di problemi tecnologici in mezzo da risolvere, il punto è che se non si iniziano ad affrontare coraggiosamente i problemi energetici non saranno risolti mai.


Ok. Tu hai risolto il tuo problema di mobilità. 
Ora pensa a chi vive in condominio, magari di quelli senza box, senza spazi comuni come ce ne sono tanti. Pensa a chi ha possibilità di acquistare solo auto usate ma ha necessità di utilizzare la vettura. 
Una tecnologia per risultare vincente rispetto a quella che va a sostituire deve offrire più vantaggi, no?
Non sono necessari incentivi né investimenti statali, in teoria. Sarebbe sufficiente il mercato. 
Allora come mai io sono stato costretto a farmi da solo 5 anni di rate per sostituire la mia vettura di 10 anni che veniva bloccata mentre un proprietario di Tesla da 100.000 euro riceve contributi pubblici e può andare ovunque?
Negli anni '70 sarebbe stato giudicato un provvedimento classista (eh, dai soldi a chi ne ha e costringi a pagare chi ne ha meno) e le Tesla oggetto di sabotaggi.
Invece, ora...
Esattamente il contrario. 
E ne siamo pure contenti.


----------



## spleen (23 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ok. Tu hai risolto il tuo problema di mobilità.
> Ora pensa a chi vive in condominio, magari di quelli senza box, senza spazi comuni come ce ne sono tanti. Pensa a chi ha possibilità di acquistare solo auto usate ma ha necessità di utilizzare la vettura.
> Una tecnologia per risultare vincente rispetto a quella che va a sostituire deve offrire più vantaggi, no?
> Non sono necessari incentivi né investimenti statali, in teoria. Sarebbe sufficiente il mercato.
> ...


E allora per risolvere i problemi dell 'inquinamento dell'aria di Milano, per i quali ti ricordo che migliaia di persone si ammalano ogni anno, tassiamo la Tesla (e si potrebbe pure fare con quello che costa) e consentiamo a tutti di correre con le locomotive a carbone. Risolviamo il problema? Credo di no. Il fatto è che è inutile lamentarsi della modernità tecnologica attribuendo a quella e non alle inadeguate decisioni politiche i nostri problemi.


----------



## spleen (23 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> https://www.wallstreetitalia.com/auto-elettriche-pro-e-contro/


Presumo che gli stessi discorsi li facessero il secolo scorso i proprietari di carrozze.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2019)

Ma è pacifico che bisogna fare una riconversione industriale.
Come farla è complesso in sé, se poi ci mettiamo gli interessi petroliferi e qualche guerra tradizionale e civile per garantire l’approvvigionamento e la distribuzione, è più complicato ancora.
Ognuno fa il suo. Ricordando però che siamo una minoranza benestante comunque, rispetto al resto del mondo. 
Sono stata al Cairo, l’aria di Milano è altissima e purissima.


----------



## oriente70 (23 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Presumo che gli stessi discorsi li facessero il secolo scorso i proprietari di carrozze.


Prima si cercava più mobilità ora si ricerca una mobilità a basso impatto ambientale [emoji41].
Devi farmi capire dove sta il basso impatto ambientale [emoji56].
Poniamo che ora in Italia ci siano solo veicoli elettrici [emoji41] , fatti 2conti e spiegami da dove si possono ricavare tutti quei GW.[emoji41]
Poi aggiungici che bisogna continuare ad alimentare tutto il resto [emoji41].
Faccio bene a usare la bicicletta [emoji16].


----------



## Marjanna (23 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ecologico. Non ha bisogno di ricarica notturna.
> Unico limite, il comfort scarso soprattutto quando piove e in più ha poco bagagliaio.
> Vorrei ricordare però il contributo delle capre alla deforestazione della Grecia...


Non so se sia confortevole o meno, non ci sono mai salita su un mulo. 
Comunque a parte la canzoncina mi sembri abbastanza infastidito, e non ho capito se sia dall'uso che viene fatto di qualsivoglia cosa (marciandosi sopra), o proprio per la tematica ambiente. Come se ti urtasse sentirne parlare.
Sei partito da un canzone per finire a parlare di una situazione che ci sta fuggendo di mano perchè in Africa fanno più figli ed a fronte di future risorse limitate e del tasso di natalità prossimo all'estinzione dei purosangue italiani mi sembra di leggere tra le righe che non saremo abbastanza per lottare per tenere per noi le risorse che rimarranno.
Dunque sarebbe una finta lotta per l'ambiente dove in realtà si dovrebbe lottare per creare uno schieramento pronto a proteggere le risorse e quindi il mantenimento della vita. Almeno mi sembra sia questo il tuo pensiero leggendoti.

Riguardo la canzone avrebbero eventualmente dovuto scriverne una ex novo a prescindere senza toccare inclinazioni politiche, non so a chi sia venuta l'idea. Mi viene in mente quando nel 1985 cantavano _We Are the World _per raccogliere fondi per l'Etiopia. In questo caso si una propaganda, forse un modo per farsi sentire attraverso una canzone parte di un unico gruppo, degli abitanti di un pianeta, insomma non italiani, o altro ma semplicemente terrestri. Sotto questo aspetto e a fronte di alcune cose che è stato più volte ripetuto si prospetteranno nel nostro pianeta se non cambiamo tiro, il sentirci terrestri ha un suo senso.
Se vuoi parlare della canzoncina, fosse pure stata scritta e musicata bene, non cambia nulla.
Se come molti pensi che in fondo non sarà fatto nulla, se non che qualcuno ci si arricchirà sopra, e che allora tanto vale smetterla di parlare di ambiente... probabilmente andrà così, finchè veramente non si arriverà ad eventi che ora vediamo nei film, qualcosa che colpisca proprio a livello mondiale su più punti.
Io avevo raccontato qui che avevo seguito delle conferenze di un signore che si occupa di natura (e ambiente) da molti anni, e ho notato come sia difficile anche solo parlare ad una platea a livello locale, platea fatta perlopiù di pensionati che vanno a sentire perchè organizza anche escursioni, perchè veramente devi essere preparato a rispondere ad ogni tentativo di smontare e farti passare per un buffone altrimenti ti tirano giù con i mitra, e ti dirò che la prima volta che sono andata mi aspettavo che mi venissero chiesti dei soldi. Non è stato così.
All'aldilà della polemica sulla ragazzina Greta mi dispiace molto che anche solo al prima là di queste tematiche ci sia un sentore "urticante".
Spero tu non ti senta offeso dalle mie parole perchè non è mia intenzione.


----------



## spleen (23 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Prima si cercava più mobilità ora si ricerca una mobilità a basso impatto ambientale [emoji41].
> Devi farmi capire dove sta il basso impatto ambientale [emoji56].
> Poniamo che ora in Italia ci siano solo veicoli elettrici [emoji41] , fatti 2conti e spiegami da dove si possono ricavare tutti quei GW.[emoji41]
> Poi aggiungici che bisogna continuare ad alimentare tutto il resto [emoji41].
> Faccio bene a usare la bicicletta [emoji16].


La rete è zeppa di fonti dubbie ed interessate, è chiaro che il progresso e la riconversione industriale non si possono fare in due giorni come è chiaro che motori a combustione interna con un rendimento, quando va bene, del 38% sono oggi inadeguati, il petrolio non durerà per sempre e se non pensiamo oggi (da adesso, non quando sarà finito) a delle alternative più o meno valide e praticabili ci ritroveremo col culo per terra, questo penso sia sicuro e noto a tutti. 

Se ne dicono di inesattezze sull inquinamento delle auto elettriche, però qulsiasi persona che ragiona capisce che è una questione di industrializzazione del prodotto, (per chi ha almeno una vaga idea di cosa si parli). 
Vi invito a ricordare, per chi li ha visti, cosa erano i primi telefoni portatili e cellulari e vi invito a paragonarli agli smartphone che abbiamo in tasca oggi.

Quello che comunque continuo a non capire io è questa ostinazione a non guardare in faccia con spirito positivo alle novità, evidentemente il mio amico che afferma che gli italiani sono ormai vecchi, vecchi dentro, ci ha ragione.
Dietro  qualsiasi novità dell' industria o qualsiasi decisione ponderata della  politica ci deve avere per forza qualcuno o qualcosa di losco e di  terrificante per cui è meglio rimanere nel nostro angolino a respirare  merda.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> La rete è zeppa di fonti dubbie ed interessate, è chiaro che il progresso e la riconversione industriale non si possono fare in due giorni come è chiaro che motori a combustione interna con un rendimento, quando va bene, del 38% sono oggi inadeguati, il petrolio non durerà per sempre e se non pensiamo oggi (da adesso, non quando sarà finito) a delle alternative più o meno valide e praticabili ci ritroveremo col culo per terra, questo penso sia sicuro e noto a tutti.
> 
> Se ne dicono di inesattezze sull inquinamento delle auto elettriche, però qulsiasi persona che ragiona capisce che è una questione di industrializzazione del prodotto, (per chi ha almeno una vaga idea di cosa si parli).
> Vi invito a ricordare, per chi li ha visti, cosa erano i primi telefoni portatili e cellulari e vi invito a paragonarli agli smartphone che abbiamo in tasca oggi.
> ...


Vabbè ma non è che decenni  di sproloqui anti casta e di  complottismo sono passati invano. Si è creata una cultura di diffidenza pessimista che respiriamo tutti ed è più inquinante del microparticolato. Passerà anche questa.


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> E allora per risolvere i problemi dell 'inquinamento dell'aria di Milano, per i quali ti ricordo che migliaia di persone si ammalano ogni anno, tassiamo la Tesla (e si potrebbe pure fare con quello che costa) e consentiamo a tutti di correre con le locomotive a carbone. Risolviamo il problema? Credo di no. Il fatto è che è inutile lamentarsi della modernità tecnologica attribuendo a quella e non alle inadeguate decisioni politiche i nostri problemi.


L'inquinamento a Milano è in calo da decenni e per quanto riguarda le polveri (che vengono misurate per dimensione, non per qualità)è arrivato al minimo ottenibile tenendo conto di posizione geografica, condizioni ambientali, clima, densità abitativa.
https://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/tec...tardo-181136.shtml?uuid=AE37Y33G&refresh_ce=1
Per ottenere di più devi agire sul traffico di attraversamento da Tir e diminuire in numero di veicoli in circolazioni sulle autostrade, con ovvie ripercussioni sull'economia e sul lavoro. Inoltre devi ridurre il numero di campi coltivati, aumentando la superficie boschiva (non cedua), ridurre la densità abitativa, riportare le attività commerciali e produttive in aree raggiungibili a piedi, etc
Le industrie inquinanti hanno chiuso e delocalizzato, la stragrande maggioranza dei riscaldamenti è alimentata a metano, facciamo tutti la raccolta differenziata e gli autoveicoli hanno l'età media più bassa rispetto a tutta Italia. A breve bloccheranno le euro 5, autovetture che fino  a pochi anni fa erano considerate le più avanzate nella lotta all'inquinamento. I diesel di ultima generazione (quelli col serbatoio dell'urea), hanno emissioni ridicole. Io ho dovuto sostituire una vettura che da nuova costava 45.000 euro a dieci anni di vita e 140.000 km, considera lo spreco di risorse per sostituire un mezzo perfettamente funzionante (per farla poi circolare nel comasco, sempre pianura padana, dove è stata venduta a 7000 euro, mica stiamo parlando di catorci puzzolenti: a proposito, tu che auto hai? ). In famiglia abbiamo 2 euro 6 a benzina conservate in box sotteranei: quando restano accese non percepisci nessun odore (e, fidati, non emettono neppure CO: non è più possibile dal 1993). Non avrei problemi ad acquistare una vettura elettrica né a dotare gli ampi box che abbiamo di colonnine di ricarica, ma mi rendo conto che se io posso permettermelo, considero già un successo che la stragrande maggioranza di quelli che abitano vicino a me paghino le spese condominiali. Dobbiamo misurarci con una realtà che ha più problemi sociali che di inquinamento, prima di tutto: non possiamo creare ulteriore povertà o espellere chi non può permetterselo dalla mobilità, che vuol dire condannarlo all'emarginazione economica. I mezzi pubblici sono stati ridotti in questi anni fuori Milano, dove risiede la stragrande maggioranza della popolazione, insieme alla manutenzione delle strade: non ci sono abbastanza soldi, dicono. 
Da anni monitoro  i dati Arpa alla fonte (i giornali dicono cazzate), sono ecologista, naturista, ciclista, appassionato di fiumi e natura da una vita. So di cosa parlo. 
Io ho invece la sensazione che tu invece sia uno dei tanti ansiosi su cui ha avuto effetto la propaganda dei media.
Vedi, io ricordo bene che nel 1986 avevo una macchina bianca e un piumino: ogni giorno dovevo tirare via la polvere nera che si depositava sulla carrozzeria, per evitare di doverla lavare ogni settimana. Oggi posso permettermi di lavarla una volta ogni due mesi e la polvere che c'è sopra è del colore della terra: quella delle strade bianche che percorro.
Nessuno una volta voleva auto bianche, perché si sporcavano.
Invece oggi https://www.clubalfa.it/1364-perche-auto-bianche-cosi-diffuse


----------



## oriente70 (24 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> La rete è zeppa di fonti dubbie ed interessate, è chiaro che il progresso e la riconversione industriale non si possono fare in due giorni come è chiaro che motori a combustione interna con un rendimento, quando va bene, del 38% sono oggi inadeguati, il petrolio non durerà per sempre e se non pensiamo oggi (da adesso, non quando sarà finito) a delle alternative più o meno valide e praticabili ci ritroveremo col culo per terra, questo penso sia sicuro e noto a tutti.
> 
> Se ne dicono di inesattezze sull inquinamento delle auto elettriche, però qulsiasi persona che ragiona capisce che è una questione di industrializzazione del prodotto, (per chi ha almeno una vaga idea di cosa si parli).
> Vi invito a ricordare, per chi li ha visti, cosa erano i primi telefoni portatili e cellulari e vi invito a paragonarli agli smartphone che abbiamo in tasca oggi.
> ...


Non hai risposto come si produrrà tutta quella potenza di energia elettrica.
Io sono pro auto elettriche [emoji41], però il dubbio mi sorge quando mi faccio 2 conti e mi chiedo come si produrrà tutta quella energia [emoji56].


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non hai risposto come si produrrà tutta quella potenza di energia elettrica.
> Io sono pro auto elettriche [emoji41], però il dubbio mi sorge quando mi faccio 2 conti e mi chiedo come si produrrà tutta quella energia [emoji56].


Con contributi statali per la costruzione di nuove centrali termoelettriche a combustibili fossili e termovalorizzatori, inoltre la acquisteremo dalla Germania o dalla Francia in quantità superiore rispetto a quello che facciamo ora.
Il problema sarà quando nelle strade della Liguria, nei vicoli delle nostre città e nei vari centri storici dovranno mettere 'sta roba. E farla durare, poi, ovvero evitare che venga vandalizzata per allacciamenti gratuiti o che qualcuno ci resti secco o che non funzioni, il tutto garantendo sufficiente sicurezza anche in caso di allagamento, incendio, collisione o altro e la compatibilità con i servizi esistenti. Da noi ce né già qualcuna, qualche via conciata così l'ho vista anche a Parigi, ma sostanzialmente l'impatto sarà abbastanza importante.


----------



## spleen (24 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Con contributi statali per la costruzione di nuove centrali termoelettriche a combustibili fossili e termovalorizzatori, inoltre la acquisteremo dalla Germania o dalla Francia in quantità superiore rispetto a quello che facciamo ora. Il problema sarà quando nelle strade della Liguria, nei vicoli delle nostre città e nei vari centri storici dovranno mettere 'sta roba. E farla durare, poi, ovvero evitare che venga vandalizzata per allacciamenti gratuiti o che qualcuno ci resti secco o che non funzioni, il tutto garantendo sufficiente sicurezza anche in caso di allagamento, incendio, collisione o altro. Da noi ce né già qualcuna, qualche via conciata così l'ho vista anche a Parigi, ma sostanzialmente l'impatto sarà abbastanza forte.


  Perchè adesso distributori non ce ne sono?


----------



## spleen (24 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non hai risposto come si produrrà tutta quella potenza di energia elettrica. Io sono pro auto elettriche [emoji41], però il dubbio mi sorge quando mi faccio 2 conti e mi chiedo come si produrrà tutta quella energia [emoji56].


  Visto che sono coglionate le mie, rispondi tu. O pensi che potremo andare a petrolio per sempre?


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è pacifico che bisogna fare una riconversione industriale.
> Come farla è complesso in sé, se poi ci mettiamo gli interessi petroliferi e qualche guerra tradizionale e civile per garantire l’approvvigionamento e la distribuzione, è più complicato ancora.
> Ognuno fa il suo. R*icordando però che siamo una minoranza benestante comunque, rispetto al resto del mondo.
> Sono stata al Cairo, l’aria di Milano è altissima e purissima.*


Assolutamente sì, rispetto al resto del mondo.
Anche uscendo dal ginepraio in cui ci siamo cacciati dell'inquinamento da traffico veicolare.
Fogne, scarichi, rifiut, slum dove la vita è ai limitii...
In Tunisia appena fuori dai centri urbani il deserto è costellato di pattumiera. 
Noi abbiamo i boschi e i campi, acqua in cui si può anche fare il bagno o pescare.
Eppure siamo preoccupati più per il nostro impatto in relazione al pianeta che per quello che ha il resto del mondo.
L'Europa non è più il centro del mondo, ma non ce ne siamo accorti.


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2019)

Noi viviamo così:


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2019)

Non così


----------



## oriente70 (24 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Visto che sono coglionate le mie, rispondi tu. O pensi che potremo andare a petrolio per sempre?


La fame di energia a basso costo è tanta [emoji41].
Te vedi un futuro elettrico, anche io [emoji57][emoji41] ma non a basso costo per massimizzare i ricavi [emoji41].


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non so se sia confortevole o meno, non ci sono mai salita su un mulo.
> Comunque a parte la canzoncina mi sembri abbastanza infastidito, e non ho capito se sia dall'uso che viene fatto di qualsivoglia cosa (marciandosi sopra), o proprio per la tematica ambiente. Come se ti urtasse sentirne parlare.
> Sei partito da un canzone per finire a parlare di una situazione che ci sta fuggendo di mano perchè in Africa fanno più figli ed a fronte di future risorse limitate e del tasso di natalità prossimo all'estinzione dei purosangue italiani mi sembra di leggere tra le righe che non saremo abbastanza per lottare per tenere per noi le risorse che rimarranno.
> Dunque sarebbe una finta lotta per l'ambiente dove in realtà si dovrebbe lottare per creare uno schieramento pronto a proteggere le risorse e quindi il mantenimento della vita. Almeno mi sembra sia questo il tuo pensiero leggendoti.


Sono infastidito proprio perché da sempre seguo tematiche legate all'ambiente e questa deriva attuale mi sembra molto "strana".
Ho applaudito con vigore all'introduzione delle marmitte catalitiche nel lontano 1993 (in cui acquistai la mia priva vettura catalitica), alla riconversione dei riscaldamenti, mi sono battuto per l'abolizione della caccia, ho seguito Greenpeace e WWF per anni, gioivo per le piste ciclabili e per la Critical Mass, sono stato ampiamente di sinistra per decenni, candidato in lista associato a Rifondazione, no global, terzomondista se vogliamo proprio dirla e ho fatto boicottaggio di multinazionali e condotto acquisti consapevoli, sostenitore del mercato equo, dei progetti per l'Africa, dell'integrazione, della riduzione degli imballi, dell'impatto ambientale umano, della riforestazione, ho piantato e manutenuto alberi, raccolto pattumiera, pulito aree naturali, fatto la differenziata, non ho mai avuto condizionatore, lavastoviglie, riciclo oggetti, etc etc.
Per questo sono basito da questo ecologismo di accatto odierno (di cui Greta è il testimonial più recente), perché non segue alcuna logica credibile ed efficace, ma sembra sempre più propaganda volta a indirizzare le persone verso un determinato consenso.
Il cambiamento del testo di O Bella Ciao è scandaloso e lo palesa: la nuova versione pseudoecologista l'hanno cantata da noi in occasione della celebrazioni del 25 Aprile, e lo ha fatto un partito che pretende di essere di sinistra, col consenso di tutti. In pratica hanno cancellato la resistenza, la lotta all'invasore e la difesa della patria e della libertà in nome di "un mondo migliore", ovvero di un'utopia, secondo la quale qualsiasi decisione venga fatta "per la lotta all'inquinamento" è giusta anche se ha pesanti ripercussioni sociali. 
Domani dovessero mettere dei dazi per le importazioni o proibire la circolazione a tutti i veicoli a combustibili fossili (costringendo le persone a una minore libertà di movimento) o aumentare l'IVA al 40% per portare avanti la Flat Tax, le ripercussioni sociali verrebbero messe a tacere in virtù dell'ideale supremo dell'Ecologismo. 
La questione Africa (ma anche Asia e Sudamerica) è determinante: noi non possiamo decidere per loro, ma è proprio in quelle aree geografiche che si sta sviluppando una bomba demografica con ripercussioni sull'uso di materie prima, consumo del suolo e risorse e sui consumi che potrà avere un impatto maggiore eventualmente sul pianeta.
L'acquisto di veste aree coltivabili in Africa da parte della Cina mostra l'insufficienza dei territori per tutti i cinesi, che andrà a impattare sugli africani delle nazioni coinvolte, ma anche il fatto che un paese ricco può (come sempre) parassitare un paese più povero, creando competizione per le risorse e i  mercati a livello globale (un tempo si risolveva tutto con la guerra) . E non è un caso isolato. L'aumento del costo delle case in Europa è determinato dalla gentrificazione, ma anche di corposi investimenti dei paesi arabi, Qatar in testa, della Cina.
Il fatto che l'Italia sia debole anche per ragioni anagrafiche (siamo sempre meno e sempre più vecchi) ci rende inabili a competere. Siamo pertanto un territorio di conquista nella competizione globale.


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> No
> *Se come molti pensi che in fondo non sarà fatto nulla, se non che qualcuno ci si arricchirà sopra, e che allora tanto vale smetterla di parlare di ambiente*... probabilmente andrà così, finchè veramente non si arriverà ad eventi che ora vediamo nei film, qualcosa che colpisca proprio a livello mondiale su più punti.
> Io avevo raccontato qui che avevo seguito delle conferenze di un signore che si occupa di natura (e ambiente) da molti anni, e ho notato come sia difficile anche solo parlare ad una platea a livello locale, platea fatta perlopiù di pensionati che vanno a sentire perchè organizza anche escursioni, perchè veramente devi essere preparato a rispondere ad ogni tentativo di smontare e farti passare per un buffone altrimenti ti tirano giù con i mitra, e ti dirò che la prima volta che sono andata mi aspettavo che mi venissero chiesti dei soldi. Non è stato così.
> All'aldilà della polemica sulla ragazzina Greta mi dispiace molto che anche solo al prima là di queste tematiche ci sia un sentore "urticante".
> Spero tu non ti senta offeso dalle mie parole perchè non è mia intenzione.


Di ambiente si deve parlare senza creare allarmismi infondati, ma su basi scientifiche, non ideologiche.
Nel momento in cui l'ecologia assume tratti che la avvicinano a una ideologia (Greta che chiede ai potenti di fare qualcosa ha molto di Orwelliano proprio perché non specifica  nel concreto cosa) perde il suo obiettivo di partenza e diventa solo uno strumento di controllo.
Scientifico è per esempio lavorare sui protocolli per valutare la qualità delle vernici adatte a trattenere il particolato atmosferico (in collaborazione, mi sembra con Mapei e il Cnr). Ha un impatto importante, concreto, valutabile.
Scientifico è valutare la qualità della PMx, e non solo la loro dimensione. E' dalla qualità che si stabiliscono le misure, ma quali centraline la analizzano? Ma soprattutto, quante centraline? E come vengono elaborati in realtà questi dati'
Scientifico è definire un sistema di raccolta rifiuti efficaci: non basta dividere vetro da carta e da umido. La carte raccolta così è di qualità talmente bassa da non avere un gran valore di mercato. Vanno definiti protocolli, per evitare che tutto finisca nel termovalorizzatore.
Anche la questione mobilità deve essere affrontata scientificamente, con valutazioni corrette e non campaniliste o volte a risanare bilanci comunali...
Insomma, ci sarebbe molta strada da fare, ed era già stata intrapresa, ma temo che qualcuno abbia creato degli ostacoli apposta per portarci  su un un'altra. E questo mi fa incazzare, oltre al fatto che persone che non sanno neppure cos'è l'Arpa o una marmitta trivalente o distinguere ra CO2 e PMx si facciano prendere dall'ansia e pretendano misure illogiche e peggiorative allo stato attuale da politici che sono ignoranti per definizione (non hanno le competenze e necessariamente devono raccogliere consensi).

PS: A proposito: le scarpe che avete ai vostri piedi sono di cuoio (materiale che ha un minor impatto quando diventa rifiuto e può essere ripristinato e durare anni) o delle sneakers?


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> La rete è zeppa di fonti dubbie ed interessate, è chiaro che il progresso e la riconversione industriale non si possono fare in due giorni come è chiaro che motori a combustione interna con un rendimento, quando va bene, del 38% sono oggi inadeguati, il petrolio non durerà per sempre e se non pensiamo oggi (da adesso, non quando sarà finito) a delle alternative più o meno valide e praticabili ci ritroveremo col culo per terra, questo penso sia sicuro e noto a tutti.
> 
> Se ne dicono di inesattezze sull inquinamento delle auto elettriche, però qulsiasi persona che ragiona capisce che è una questione di industrializzazione del prodotto, (per chi ha almeno una vaga idea di cosa si parli).
> Vi invito a ricordare, per chi li ha visti, cosa erano i primi telefoni portatili e cellulari e vi invito a paragonarli agli smartphone che abbiamo in tasca oggi.
> ...


Immagino tu conosca il programma Freedom car del presidente Bush e le immagini delle cataste delle Saturn Ev 1 rottamate....
Non se se le trovi in rete, è roba non proprio recente.
Se ne parlava sui giornali specializzati dell'epoca, ma vedo che è stato dimenticato.
E' molto interessante conoscere le motivazioni alla base. 
E' roba degli anni '90, prima del 2001, ovviamente.
Paragonare una vettura di due tonnellate (eh, le batterie pesano) che devono muoversi con uno Smartphone da 150 gr che sta in tasca e ha una batteria di 3000 mA che dopo tre anni già dà problemi (ciclo medio di vita di uno smartphone 2-3 anni, di una vettura 12 anni) non è il massimo...


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Lgli italiani sono ormai vecchi, vecchi dentro, ci ha ragione.
> Dietro  qualsiasi novità dell' industria o qualsiasi decisione ponderata della  politica ci deve avere per forza qualcuno o qualcosa di losco e di  terrificante per cui è meglio rimanere nel nostro angolino a respirare  merda.


Tu sei il solito che si attacca a luoghi comuni disfattisti in cui gli italiani sono sempre qualcosa di negativo rispetto al resto del mondo (un po' di orgoglio no?) per portare avanti i discorsi.
Gli italiani sono anche questi:


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè adesso distributori non ce ne sono?


Ne vedi a decine lungo le vie?
O nei centri storici? Nei vicoli? Nei parcheggi?
Sotto casa tua?
Hai mai visto le vie dove ci sono le colonnine all'estero? Ci hai mai camminato?
C'è la stessa differenza che passa tra il distributore dell'acqua comunale dove si va tutti a riempire taniche e il rubinetto di casa.


----------



## oriente70 (24 Maggio 2019)

https://www.lifegate.it/imprese/news/questo_e_il_solare_di_carlo_rubbia1



Alla fine di quest'articolo viene celata la vera motivazione perché  questa tecnologia non si è potuta costruire in Italia [emoji41].
Alla faccia di chi vuole inquinare meno[emoji56]


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> https://www.lifegate.it/imprese/news/questo_e_il_solare_di_carlo_rubbia1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Visto che abbiamo parlato di auto, la Driveco ha installato in Corsica due stazioni di ricarica rapida (20, 30 minuti almeno in cui l'auto resta ferma) per le vetture Peugeot elettriche. Per 7 veicoli (quanti ne circolano in Corsica?) occorre una struttura di pannelli per 150 m2.
Questa.


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2019)

Mentre l'energia fotovoltaica ha questo impatto sul consumo del territorio. In qualsiasi caso stiamo parlando sempre di conseguenzaze sull'ambiente che NON possono essere azzerate. Compreso il concetto? Qualsiasi innovazione porta vantaggi ma ha anche un impatto.
Si può fare diversamente? Certo, riducendo i consumi energetici, aumentando i beni durevoli, etc.


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2019)

Le turbine eoliche questo:


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2019)

Non esiste allo stato attuale una soluzione che preveda il mantenimento dell'attuale tenore di vita, la crescita necessaria per consentire lo stesso ai nostri figli e agli abitanti di tutto il mondo che non abbia conseguenze sull'ambiente.
Non c'è.
Abbiamo vissuto un meraviglioso periodo in cui abbiamo avuto per la prima volta nella storia dell'umanità energia disponibile a bassissimo costo, ci ha consentito di crescere, di avere comodità e una vita agiata e comoda.
E' ovvio che pochi vorranno rinunciare a quanto già hanno, mentre altri vorranno accedere a ciò che non hanno.
Il problema non è l'inquinamento, ma l'energia, per la quale sono state portate avanti tante guerre...
Senza non riusciremo neppure ad avere l'acqua corrente dentro casa. Obbligatoria per chi non voglia morire di sete, dato che quella di prima falda è imbevibile.
La questione è soprattuto questa: a cosa sareste disposti a rinunciare?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì, rispetto al resto del mondo.
> Anche uscendo dal ginepraio in cui ci siamo cacciati dell'inquinamento da traffico veicolare.
> Fogne, scarichi, rifiut, slum dove la vita è ai limitii...
> In Tunisia appena fuori dai centri urbani il deserto è costellato di pattumiera.
> ...


Infatti è questo il punto.
Anche a Versailles stavano benissimo con i giardini profumati, poi...
Non è pensabile continuare a costruire muri.
Bisogna almeno ridurre le forme di sfruttamento, tutte.


----------



## Foglia (24 Maggio 2019)

https://www.fabionodariphoto.com/classifica-citta-piu-inquinate-al-mondo/

Il problema a livello nostro nazionale secondo me è quello di avere parametri standard, e impianti standard.

A Milano e' una vita che facciamo la raccolta differenziata, e guai a sgarrare. In compenso, non abbiamo grosse difficoltà per lo smaltimento.
In certi posti della Liguria la raccolta differenziata e' un incubo. Spazzatura da esporre solo in certi giorni secondo un calendario rigidissimo. Bidoni contrassegnati con tanto di nome e cognome.
Da un estremo all'altro, in molti altri posti d'Italia la differenziata non sanno neanche cosa sia.


----------



## spleen (24 Maggio 2019)

Adesso non ho molto tempo per rispondere, ma guardate che a copiare ed incollare cose da internet o postare i link che ci fanno più comodo sono capaci tutti. Si trova di tutto, poi cosa sia attendibile passa dall'analisi delle fonti, sennò diamo per buona anche che la terra è piatta. In estrema sintesi:  L'auto elettrica è una bufala, Il fotovoltaico un'altra, l'eolico pure, Milano è pulita e le snikers non si possono portare perchè non sono di cuoio, ci teniamo il petrolio finchè dura poi arrivano gli africani e ci fanno un culo tanto. Ma c'è qualcosa che vi va bene? No, giusto per capire o la modernità ed i cambiamenti vi servono solo per lamentarvi che arrivano e vi cacciano fuori dal vostro angolino confort?


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti è questo il punto.
> Anche a Versailles stavano benissimo con i giardini profumati, poi...
> Non è pensabile continuare a costruire muri.
> Bisogna almeno ridurre le forme di sfruttamento, tutte.


Questo è utopico, ovvero desiderabile, ma non fattibile.
Anche ai tempi di mia nonna si lasciava aperta la porta di casa.
Ora abbiamo pure le sbarre alle finestre oltre agli antifurti.
All'epoca c'era poco da rubare...
La Storia è un lungo elenco di popoli ed Imperi alla conquista e alla sopraffazione di qualcun altro per secoli.
Le stesse guerre Mondiali sono conflitti per la supremazia.
USA (Nato) e URSS (Patto di Varsavia) sono stati due imperi residui (dopo la fine del tentativo della Germania di ricostituire il Sacro Romano Impero col Terzo Reich, il crollo dell'Impero Nipponico, di quello Ottomano prima) che si sono fronteggiati nella Guerra Fredda.
Ma la Storia non finisce mica con loro: cambiano solo i protagonisti, non le modalità.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Adesso non ho molto tempo per rispondere, ma guardate che a copiare ed incollare cose da internet o postare i link che ci fanno più comodo sono capaci tutti. Si trova di tutto, poi cosa sia attendibile passa dall'analisi delle fonti, sennò diamo per buona anche che la terra è piatta. In estrema sintesi:  L'auto elettrica è una bufala, Il fotovoltaico un'altra, l'eolico pure, Milano è pulita e le snikers non si possono portare perchè non sono di cuoio, ci teniamo il petrolio finchè dura poi arrivano gli africani e ci fanno un culo tanto. Ma c'è qualcosa che vi va bene? No, giusto per capire o la modernità ed i cambiamenti vi servono solo per lamentarvi che arrivano e vi cacciano fuori dal vostro angolino confort?


La varietà dei problemi sul territorio italiano  è grandissima e non esiste una autorità nazionale che coordini.
Ma chiaramente l’Italia è una piccolissima parte della Terra e ognuno di noi una formichina insignificante.
Cerchiamo di dominare mentalmente problemi che sono fuori dal nostro controllo.
Oscilliamo tra pessimismo e ottimismo. Il fenomeno Greta è funzionale a farci sentire parzialmente padroni del nostro destino e di poter influenzare le politiche nazionali e poi internazionali. 
Forse possiamo determinare piccole scelte locali e possiamo fare scelte nazionali intelligenti senza farci spaventare da cazzate di invasioni di selvaggi che buttano le cartacce per terra.


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Adesso non ho molto tempo per rispondere, ma guardate che a copiare ed incollare cose da internet o postare i link che ci fanno più comodo sono capaci tutti. Si trova di tutto, poi cosa sia attendibile passa dall'analisi delle fonti, sennò diamo per buona anche che la terra è piatta. In estrema sintesi:  L'auto elettrica è una bufala, Il fotovoltaico un'altra, l'eolico pure, Milano è pulita e le snikers non si possono portare perchè non sono di cuoio, ci teniamo il petrolio finchè dura poi arrivano gli africani e ci fanno un culo tanto. Ma c'è qualcosa che vi va bene? No, giusto per capire o la modernità ed i cambiamenti vi servono solo per lamentarvi che arrivano e vi cacciano fuori dal vostro angolino confort?


Perdonami, ma tu che competenze porti alla discussione, oltre a rifiutare qualsiasi confronto (e parli di angolino comfort per gli altri...)?
Io ho letto diversi libri sull'argomento, partecipato a incontri sul tema e ho amici ricercatori con cui ne discuto e una moglie che ideava e organizzava congressi scientifici sul tema con relatori tra i più importanti a livello nazionale ( molti argomenti erano ovviamente di carattere ambientale e le dispense le ho lette...) e ho ascoltato e fatto tesoro di ciò che persone più competenti di me mi hanno trasmesso con umiltà, e ora cerco di trasmettere un po' di curiosità in chi legge, giusto per aprire un dibattito. Ah, ero (eravamo) anche iscritto ai Verdi 15 anni fa, quando c'era Monguzzi... di _ambientalismo politico_ ne so qualcosa... Se ti dico, prendi e vai sul sito dell'Arpa e rispondi così, significa che apprezzi la dottrina che hai finora appreso e non vuoi imparare nient'altro.
Il modernismo fine a sé stesso è un limite, eh, non fa figo. 

PS Gli africani hanno le principali riserve di petrolio... 
PS Che auto hai? Non hai risposto...


----------



## Foglia (24 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La varietà dei problemi sul territorio italiano  è grandissima e non esiste una autorità nazionale che coordini.
> Ma chiaramente l’Italia è una piccolissima parte della Terra e ognuno di noi una formichina insignificante.
> Cerchiamo di dominare mentalmente problemi che sono fuori dal nostro controllo.
> Oscilliamo tra pessimismo e ottimismo. Il fenomeno Greta è funzionale a farci sentire parzialmente padroni del nostro destino e di poter influenzare le politiche nazionali e poi internazionali.
> Forse possiamo determinare piccole scelte locali e possiamo fare scelte nazionali intelligenti senza farci spaventare da cazzate di invasioni di selvaggi che buttano le cartacce per terra.




:up:


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ma chiaramente l’Italia è una piccolissima parte della Terra e ognuno di noi una formichina insignificante.
> Cerchiamo di dominare mentalmente problemi che sono fuori dal nostro controllo.
> Oscilliamo tra pessimismo e ottimismo. Il fenomeno Greta è funzionale a farci sentire parzialmente padroni del nostro destino e di poter influenzare le politiche nazionali e poi internazionali. *


Perfetto il neretto.


----------



## Foglia (24 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Adesso non ho molto tempo per rispondere, ma guardate che a copiare ed incollare cose da internet o postare i link che ci fanno più comodo sono capaci tutti. Si trova di tutto, poi cosa sia attendibile passa dall'analisi delle fonti, sennò diamo per buona anche che la terra è piatta. In estrema sintesi:  L'auto elettrica è una bufala, Il fotovoltaico un'altra, l'eolico pure, Milano è pulita e le snikers non si possono portare perchè non sono di cuoio, ci teniamo il petrolio finchè dura poi arrivano gli africani e ci fanno un culo tanto. Ma c'è qualcosa che vi va bene? No, giusto per capire o la modernità ed i cambiamenti vi servono solo per lamentarvi che arrivano e vi cacciano fuori dal vostro angolino confort?


Ma non è questione di stare nell'angolino confort. A Milano certamente l'aria non è pulitissima, ma l'impegno e' tangibile.
In molti settori. Anche nel riscaldamento. E i controlli sono molto più attenti che altrove.


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di stare nell'angolino confort. A Milano certamente l'aria non è pulitissima, ma l'impegno e' tangibile.
> In molti settori. Anche nel riscaldamento. E i controlli sono molto più attenti che altrove.


Per esempio, oggi...


----------



## spleen (24 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perdonami, ma tu che competenze porti alla discussione, oltre a rifiutare qualsiasi confronto (e parli di angolino comfort per gli altri...)? Io ho letto diversi libri sull'argomento, partecipato a incontri sul tema e ho amici ricercatori con cui ne discuto e una moglie che ideava e organizzava congressi scientifici sul tema con relatori tra i più importanti a livello nazionale ( molti argomenti erano ovviamente di carattere ambientale e le dispense le ho lette...) e ho ascoltato e fatto tesoro di ciò che persone più competenti di me mi hanno trasmesso con umiltà, e ora cerco di trasmettere un po' di curiosità in chi legge, giusto per aprire un dibattito. Ah, ero (eravamo) anche iscritto ai Verdi 15 anni fa, quando c'era Monguzzi... di _ambientalismo politico_ ne so qualcosa... Se ti dico, prendi e vai sul sito dell'Arpa e rispondi così, significa che apprezzi la dottrina che hai finora appreso e non vuoi imparare nient'altro. Il modernismo fine a sé stesso è un limite, eh, non fa figo.   PS Gli africani hanno le principali riserve di petrolio...  PS Che auto hai? Non hai risposto...


  Guarda che la mia di domanda è semplice, e non hai mai risposto. Quali sono le alternative?


----------



## Foglia (24 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Per esempio, oggi...


Vabbè, e' piovuto anche parecchio  

Il punto è che comunque Milano è una città ad alta densità, sappiamo bene le criticità. Di sicuro l'aria e' quella che è. Però l'impegno e' tanto. Io nulla ho contro le vetture elettriche, anzi.  Ne' in genere contro le innovazioni. Ne' contro i fermi auto, le targhe alterne, il pagamento dell'area C, eccetera. Vabbè: al momento non ho nemmeno l'auto, per dire .
Ma sono regole che ho sempre rispettato, e come me devo dire quasi tutti, per quello che ho visto. Anche perché i controlli sono stati sempre ben presenti, le multe salate.
Non voglio fare polemica, meno che meno con  [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION].
Però guardiamo alla realtà.
Io sono pure mezza originaria di una zona ai piedi delle Alpi. Nel paesino (minuscolo) dove mia nonna ha lasciato una casa c'è una fabbrica di marmi. In mezzo alle abitazioni. Tetti di eternit "marcio", e lavorazioni del marmo a cielo aperto, con tanto di  "nuvolette" che si alzano dal cielo. Prova a farlo a Milano.
Lì non inquina perché il resto è aria pura? A tacere l'inquinamento acustico. Per dirne mezza appena.


----------



## Foglia (24 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda che la mia di domanda è semplice, e non hai mai risposto. Quali sono le alternative?


Intanto uno standard che venga rispettato da tutti.


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda che la mia di domanda è semplice, e non hai mai risposto. Quali sono le alternative?


Prolungare il ciclo di durata delle autovetture attraverso la detassazione delle auto più anziane e in buone condizioni (verifiche attraverso revisioni), calcolo della tassa di proprietà in base ai km percorsi, aumentare il trasporto pubblico addebitando i costi alla fiscalità generale e non a livello locale, promuovere il commercio locale nei quartieri, a scapito della grande distribuzione, e le attività volte alla conservazione dei beni (calzolaio, sarta, etc.). Istituire riciclerie a livello comunale, dove portare oggetti non più usati che possano essere rivenduti. Rimboschimento delle aree non coltivate e abbandonate.
PGT che prevedano meno consumo del territorio. Controllo sulle infiltrazioni mafiose nella gestione dei rifiuti e nell'edilizia, repressione degli abusi edilizi, conservazione e tutela del patrimonio edilizio storico, stop ai capitozzamenti e alle potature realizzate senza la guida di esperti agronomi non di parte sugli alberi in ambito urbano, limitazione alla caccia in base alla densità abitativa (in pianura padana sarebbe da vietarsi...), realizzazione di silos rionali per il parcheggio notturno degli autoveicoli per limitare quello in strada al solo parcheggio di transito, riduzione dei consumi elettrici.
*Passare dal bene di consumo al bene durevole, se vuoi ridurre la CO*2. Noi stiamo facendo esattamente il contrario.
Perché non è ecologico rottamare auto di appena 10 anni in perfette condizioni, non se consideri l'intero ciclo produttivo, come non lo è dover buttare uno smartphone perché il vetro rotto costa più dell'apparecchio o la batteria integrata è esausta o gettare scarpe di plastica solo perché costerebbe di più ripararle che comprarle nuove.


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vabbè, e' piovuto anche parecchio
> 
> Il punto è che comunque Milano è una città ad alta densità, sappiamo bene le criticità. Di sicuro l'aria e' quella che è. Però l'impegno e' tanto. Io nulla ho contro le vetture elettriche, anzi.  Ne' in genere contro le innovazioni. Ne' contro i fermi auto, le targhe alterne, il pagamento dell'area C, eccetera. Vabbè: al momento non ho nemmeno l'auto, per dire .
> Ma sono regole che ho sempre rispettato, e come me devo dire quasi tutti, per quello che ho visto. Anche perché i controlli sono stati sempre ben presenti, le multe salate.
> ...


Lì non inquina perché non viene monitorata e non ha impatto a livello politico-economico.
Chi se le fila le case del paesino?


----------



## spleen (24 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Prolungare il ciclo di durata delle autovetture attraverso la detassazione delle auto più anziane e in buone condizioni (verifiche attraverso revisioni), calcolo della tassa di proprietà in base ai km percorsi, aumentare il trasporto pubblico addebitando i costi alla fiscalità generale e non a livello locale, promuovere il commercio locale nei quartieri, a scapito della grande distribuzione, e le attività volte alla conservazione dei beni (calzolaio, sarta, etc.). Istituire riciclerie a livello comunale, dove portare oggetti non più usati che possano essere rivenduti. Rimboschimento delle aree non coltivate. PGT che prevedano meno consumo del territorio. Controllo sulle infiltrazioni mafiose nella gestione dei rifiuti e nell'edilizia, repressione degli abusi edilizi, conservazione e tutela del patrimonio edilizio storico, stop ai capitozzamenti e alle potature di non esperti agronomi sugli alberi in ambito urbano, limitazione alla caccia in base alla densità abitativa (in pianura padana sarebbe da vietarsi...), realizzazione di silos rionali per il parcheggio notturno degli autoveicoli per limitare quello in strada al solo parcheggio di transito...


  Ma ho capito, sono d'accordo su tutto, parlo del petrolio, alternative al petrolio e ai suoi derivati.


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma ho capito, sono d'accordo su tutto, parlo del petrolio, alternative al petrolio e ai suoi derivati.


Nulla che non sia già stato sfruttato.


----------



## Foglia (24 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Lì non inquina perché non viene monitorata e non ha impatto a livello politico-economico.
> Chi se le fila le case del paesino?


Eh.
Però è anche questo  "non standard" che non va bene.
Altrove sempre per le campagne e le montagne vedi  (io spesso ho visto... Più che altro sentito) che  "siccome lo fanno a casa loro" e' in uso fare roghi per eliminare ad andar bene materiale organico. Molto spesso anche ben altro. E' costume assai diffuso. Qualcuno dice niente?
Ma soprattutto: in certi posti sono adeguatamente attrezzati per la differenziata e per lo smaltimento dei rifiuti anche tossici? Qualcuno controlla questi falò?
Piccole cose concrete eh. E non sto parlando di chi fa un barbecue in giardino


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh.
> Però è anche questo  "non standard" che non va bene.
> Altrove sempre per le campagne e le montagne vedi  (io spesso ho visto... Più che altro sentito) che  "siccome lo fanno a casa loro" e' in uso fare roghi per eliminare ad andar bene materiale organico. Molto spesso anche ben altro. E' costume assai diffuso. Qualcuno dice niente?
> Ma soprattutto: in certi posti sono adeguatamente attrezzati per la differenziata e per lo smaltimento dei rifiuti anche tossici? Qualcuno controlla questi falò?
> Piccole cose concrete eh. E non sto parlando di chi fa un barbecue in giardino


Beh, anche il barbecue... Inquina tantissimo e non sto scherzando...
Comunque sono d'accordo.


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2019)

... poi c'è questo:
http://www.ansa.it/canale_ambiente/...ima_291af5ea-e534-4880-8bdc-d09da1025c20.html
Niente da dire. All'epoca noi  facevamo i cortei con altre motivazioni, che fosse il ministro Falcucci o altro.
Fa specie che dietro l'obiettivo sbandierato e il riferimento a Greta ci siano come sempre altre finalità, ovvero quella di essere ora contro Salvini e il governo.
Questa non è ecologia: è ambientalismo politico, esattamente quello che avevo visto nei Verdi tanti anni fa quando andavo ai loro incontri. Su questo è opportuno fare dei distinguo. 
Va preso per quello che è: un modo per fare politica contro un avversario. Nulla più.


----------



## Foglia (24 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, anche il barbecue... Inquina tantissimo e non sto scherzando...
> Comunque sono d'accordo.


Io in moltissime zone rurali vedo ancora oggi buttare tutto nello stesso cassone e arrivederci e grazie. In Liguria ti multano se per caso hai buttato nel cestino della plastica CON SCRITTO IN BELLA VISTA IL TUO NOME E COGNOME una bottiglietta magari unta che non hai risciacquato (arrivando ad essere un sistema ai limiti dell'accettabile, in certi posti). Dubito che sia solo un problema di  "concentrazione" degli inquinanti, per cui è chiaro che le cautele vanno attuate a partire dagli ambienti a più elevata densità. Che questo è chiaro. Ma poi non è che l'aria non circola o il pattume delle campagne si dissolve in fiorellini.


----------



## spleen (24 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Nulla che non sia già stato sfruttato.


  Che vuol dire tutto e non significa niente. Nulla che non sia già stato sfruttato........a dovere direi. Compreso eolico e fotovoltaico, che demonizzati da te sono l'unica cosa -concreta- ripeto, concreta che sia stata fatta e che a breve termine può essere fatta per rimpiazzare le fonti fossili.  Possono e devono essere inserite con razionalità, certo, e chi lo nega, da anni ormai non si possono mettere più impianti a terra ma solo sui tetti e posso essere pure d'accordo che i ventoloni dovrebbero essere messi con un occhio al paesaggio ma ripeto sono le uniche per ora alternative valide al succo di dinosauro e all' effetto serra. A conti fatti, con un consumo di 1 kilowattora per 7 km lo sai che con un quadrato di 50km metti in movimento 40 milioni di veicoli? E che ci sono aziende tedesche che stanno affittando fette di deserto in nordafrica per installare centrali per produrre l'energia? O torniamo al nucleare (energia nel complesso costosissima in termini economici ed ambiantali) sapendo bene cosa ci aspetta visto che il picco di estrazione dell' uranio è già stato raggiunto. Il problema non è comunque, e lo ripeto, dibattere a livello di applicazione di queste problematiche, punto sul quale continui insistentemente a battere come se fosse la cosa centrale. La domanda centrale del problema è sempre quella e non hai risposto. Quale alternativa al petrolio? Adesso, non quando sarà finito. Io una risposta per quanto parziale la ho data, tu no. E' il "cosa" e non il "come" la domanda perchè sul "come" potremmo stare a discutere per mesi finendo per parlare di interconnessioni dei problemi senza dare nessuna risposta concreta, rimanendo bei belli immobili ed inefficaci.  Un' ultima cosa: Non prendo lezioni da te in fatto di ambiente. Non sei l'unico che organizza e partecipa a conferenze sul tema, non sei l'unico che si impegna in pubblicazioni, non sei l'unico che fa la raccolta differenziata, che si oppone alla caccia, che cerca per quanto possibile di sensibilizzare le persone e di comportarsi in modo sostenibile. Per queste cose, che faccio da decenni, non da ieri e per le quali mi sono speso abbondantemente non ho preteso nessuna medaglia e non ho millantato nessun credito.  Quanto all'auto elettrica voglio proprio vedere tra dieci o quindici anni se ancora ci saremo cosa useremo tu ed io, perchè il vero punto anche qui, non è che auto abbiamo oggi, ma quella che compreremo.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> ... poi c'è questo:
> http://www.ansa.it/canale_ambiente/...ima_291af5ea-e534-4880-8bdc-d09da1025c20.html
> Niente da dire. All'epoca noi  facevamo i cortei con altre motivazioni, che fosse il ministro Falcucci o altro.
> Fa specie che dietro l'obiettivo sbandierato e il riferimento a Greta ci siano come sempre altre finalità, ovvero quella di essere ora contro Salvini e il governo.
> ...


Però il problema è politico.
Il problema sono gli elettori più preoccupati di pagare meno tasse possibile e non di non lasciare ai nipoti un territorio devastato, basta che possano aggiungere un piano alla villetta per tenersi i figli attaccati.


----------



## spleen (24 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però il problema è politico. Il problema sono gli elettori più preoccupati di pagare meno tasse possibile e non di non lasciare ai nipoti un territorio devastato, basta che possano aggiungere un piano alla villetta per tenersi i figli attaccati.


  Il problema è contestare scelte di fondo senza suggerire alternative valide e praticabili. Ripeto a cercare la perfezione e lamentarsi sono capaci tutti, da sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Il problema è contestare scelte di fondo senza suggerire alternative valide e praticabili. Ripeto a cercare la perfezione e lamentarsi sono capaci tutti, da sempre.


Non si può neanche pretendere comprensione dei problemi globali da chi discute del matrimonio di Pamela Prati.
L’importante è che le leggi obblighino alla raccolta differenziata e che i politici si prendano le loro responsabilità. Invece di continuare a demonizzare la casta, cerchiamo una casta di persone competenti.


----------



## spleen (24 Maggio 2019)

Ritengo inutile postare decine di link a cazzo per sostenere campagne a sostegno di questo o quell'aspetto, lo ho già detto, in genere evito di farlo, stavolta faccio una eccezione, visto che sono stato accusato di parlare senza dati in mano e a vanvera. Ecco qua, guardatevi in particolar modo i quadratini che quantificano la superfice fotovoltaica che servirebbe alle esigenze mondiali. https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desertec Che vada in porto in questi termini o in modo diffuso è comunque la prova pratica che volendo qualcosa si può fare, a costo di redistribuire in modo democratico quel quadratino in tutta Europa.


----------



## ipazia (24 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Che vuol dire tutto e non significa niente.
> Nulla che non sia già stato sfruttato........a dovere direi. Compreso eolico e fotovoltaico, che demonizzati da te sono l'unica cosa -concreta- ripeto, concreta che sia stata fatta e che a breve termine può essere fatta per rimpiazzare le fonti fossili.
> Possono e devono essere inserite con razionalità, certo, e chi lo nega, da anni ormai non si possono mettere più impianti a terra ma solo sui tetti e posso essere pure d'accordo che i ventoloni dovrebbero essere messi con un occhio al paesaggio ma ripeto sono le uniche per ora alternative valide al succo di dinosauro e all' effetto serra.
> A conti fatti, con un consumo di 1 kilowattora per 7 km lo sai che con un quadrato di 50km metti in movimento 40 milioni di veicoli? E che ci sono aziende tedesche che stanno affittando fette di deserto in nordafrica per installare centrali per produrre l'energia?
> ...


Mi piace quello che hai scritto nel 3d.
E sono concorde. 

In teoria e nella pratica. 

Sono stata Singapore qualche anno fa. 
La cosa interessante e comodissima è il servizio pubblico che copre agevolmente tutto il territorio cittadino. 
Servizi a disposizione praticamente 24/24 e mezzi in cui potevi mangiare appoggiando praticamente il cibo in terra. 

La macchina in un posto così è un impedimento oltre che una spese evidentemente inutile. 

Ricordo che una notte volevo prendere un taxi per tornare alla casa dove dormivo. 
Sono salita sul taxi e ho dato indicazioni riguardo l'indirizzo.
Il taxista mia ha invitata a scendere, attraversare e prendere il taxi sull'altro lato della strada. 
Mi ha spiegato che così facendo avrei risparmiato circa un dollaro. 

In un altra giornata ho preso l'autobus per uscire dalla città e andare in un parco naturalistico. Dovevo arrivare ad un molo per prendere la barca. 
L'autista non parlava inglese, ha chiamato un passeggero chiedendogli di aiutarmi. Si sono attivati in cinque.
Uno che scendeva alla mia stessa fermata è sceso con me e mi ha accompagnata. 
Nel frattempo sull'autobus è salita una famiglia turista che chiedeva informazioni e mi hanno chiesto di dare io informazioni. Come una sorta di passaggio di testimone. 

E partecipazione. 

Nell'ultimo periodo di vita non ho potuto guidare, quindi ho dovuto usare i mezzi pubblici.
Rotti, sporchi. Con collegamenti africani.
Per me era faticoso muovermi coi mezzi pubblici non perchè facevo fatica, ma perchè non ero fisicamente abile.
Mi sono risolta a smettere di prenderne nell'orario scolastico perchè i ragazzini che li usano per andare avanti e indietro da scuola sono generalmente degli imbecilli. 
Si muovono senza attenzione, urtando e spingendo senza neanche rendersi conto di farlo. Musica che rompe francamente i coglioni per tutto il viaggio (e io magari ero dolorante e stanca). Carte e lattine buttate in terra.

Sorvolo sui tempi di percorrenza, coincidenze mancanti o spostate. Scomode per chiunque, a maggior ragione per chi ha fatica nel muoversi o si stanca facilmente. 

Non sono riuscita ad evitare il confronto con quelle metropolitane, bus in cui sali e ti siedi e nessuno ti calpesta i piedi, o ti urta o ti spinge. 

Potessi la macchina io non la userei. Ultimamente incontro dei ridotti mentali che sorpassano in doppia corsia e pure sfarettando chi è in senso contrario come a dire "spostati che devo passare". 
O che ti arrivano ad un mm dal culo della macchina perchè devono passare. 

Ecco.

tutto questo non per fare osanna a Singapore. 
Se lo si paragona a livello sanitario, in termini di spese, vengono i brividi. 

Ma la sensazione di esser parte che ho respirato là (che è comunque una città di immigrati fondamentalmente) qui non la respiro. 

E penso che in tutti i discorsi che si sono fatti, delegando fondamentalmente ai poteri forti le soluzioni, siano retorica. 
E per dirla tutta penso siano un modo per rimanere fermi dove si è.
Un po', come dice il tuo amico, esser vecchi prima ancora di esserlo essendolo dentro. 
Vecchi e rassegnati.

Ma molto nello stile di quei quattro pensionati mezzo avvelenati al tavolino...a stratracannare a stramaledire le donne il tempo ed il governo


----------



## ipazia (24 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Non si può neanche pretendere comprensione dei problemi globali da chi discute del matrimonio di Pamela Prati.*
> L’importante è che le leggi obblighino alla raccolta differenziata e che i politici si prendano le loro responsabilità. Invece di continuare a demonizzare la casta, cerchiamo una casta di persone competenti.



E forse sarebbe il caso di rivedere i criteri per l'accesso al voto se il problema è questo. 
Ma io personalmente penso che l'ignoranza in questa epoca sia frutto di mancanza di responsabilità, accidia e ignavia individuale. 
Oltre che culo comodo. 

Perchè se non sei in grado di ragionare in modo complesso, va benissimo. 
Ma in questo mondo se non sei in grado di ragionare in modo complesso su questioni complesse allora è bene che il contributo sia proporzionale a quanto si da.


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> E forse sarebbe il caso di rivedere i criteri per l'accesso al voto se il problema è questo.
> Ma io personalmente penso che l'ignoranza in questa epoca sia frutto di mancanza di responsabilità, accidia e ignavia individuale.
> Oltre che culo comodo.
> 
> ...


Mah. 
Stiamo cercando inutilmente responsabilità tra le persone, senza riflettere che le nostre potenzialità da individui sono limitate. 
Io prendo i mezzi pubblici, li trovo molto efficienti a Milano, se abiti nelle vicinanze. Ma se appena risiedi nell'hinterland comprendi le difficoltà.
La realtà è fatta di gente che con 1000 euro al mese deve cavarsela in qualche modo, essendo governata da persone che hanno la sensibilità di chi al mese ne percepisce 10 volte tanto e l'ignoranza di chi non ha mai vissuto certe situazioni. 
L'ecologia per chi ha redditi bassi, e nel mondo sono la maggioranza delle persone, non è una priorità, ma lo diventa avere una casa, mangiare, curarsi, avere relazioni, lavorare, vestirsi.
Sai cosa gliene può fregare dell'auto elettrica a uno che non paga neppure i soldi dell'assicurazione come il tipo che ha parcheggiato sotto il mio balcone uno scassone di 20 anni fa. Non ha soldi ma deve spostarsi per guadagnare quei pochi che gli girano. È l'ultimo dei suoi problemi.
L'ecologia passa di necessità dal miglioramento delle condizioni economiche delle persone, ma come disse un egiziano 'non si può pensare di migliorare le condizioni delle persone degli abitanti del mio stato quando crescono di due milioni ogni due anni.'
Noi siamo la parte benestante, ma basta farsi un giro tra le baracche di Rogoredo per capire che stiamo facendo discorsi inutili, molto da radical chic, come si dice oggi. 
Finché l' ecologia sarà una cosa per ricchi (e Milano è una città ricca) e le auto elettriche avranno costi elevati (anche a carico del pubblico, come i vari incentivi per i pannelli solari etc. ) non ha senso trovare delle colpe negli individui, quanto nella politica, che ha abbassato il reddito medio, innalzato i costi e reso beni di lusso auto elettriche e case in classe A. 
Poi ci sarebbe tutto un discorso da fare sull'iperconsumismo, ma mi rendo conto che richiederebbe molte pagine ancora.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> E forse sarebbe il caso di rivedere i *criteri per l'accesso al voto* se il problema è questo.
> Ma io personalmente penso che l'ignoranza in questa epoca sia frutto di mancanza di responsabilità, accidia e ignavia individuale.
> Oltre che culo comodo.
> 
> ...


Trovo orribile questa cosa che sta girando da un po’.
Ed è anche incostituzionale.
E` compito della *Repubblica rimuovere gli ostacoli* di ordine economico e sociale, che, limitando di fatto la libertà e l'eguaglianza dei cittadini, impediscono il pieno sviluppo della persona umana e l'effettiva partecipazione di tutti i lavoratori all'organizzazione politica, economica e sociale del Paese.


----------



## ipazia (24 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mah.
> Stiamo cercando inutilmente responsabilità tra le persone, senza riflettere che le nostre potenzialità da individui sono limitate.
> Io prendo i mezzi pubblici, li trovo molto efficienti a Milano, se abiti nelle vicinanze. Ma se appena risiedi nell'hinterland comprendi le difficoltà.
> La realtà è fatta di gente che con 1000 euro al mese deve cavarsela in qualche modo, essendo governata da persone che hanno la sensibilità di chi al mese ne percepisce 10 volte tanto e l'ignoranza di chi non ha mai vissuto certe situazioni.
> ...


Io parlo di responsabilità.

non di colpe. 
Non ripeto il discorso sulla differenza fra le due cose perchè mi faccio nausea da sola ormai. 

E siccome parlo di responsabilità parlo anche di ripartizione delle responsabilità. 

ricordo una casa in affitto in cui sono stata. Da poveri. (e anche insana, con la muffa che mi colava lungo le pareti)
vicino a me una famiglia povera.
Puntualmente ogni 6 mesi ci toccava prendere i ferri del mestiere e andare a sgorgare il tubo che portava alle fognature. 
Perchè? 

Perchè buttavano pannolini, assorbenti e compagnia cantante nello scarico. 
allora. 

Qui non è questione di povertà o ricchezza.  
Se, neanche a spiegarlo, capisci che le tue azioni hanno ripercussioni il problema non è che sei povere. 
Il problema è che te ne fotti.

non è neanche un problema di intelligenza. Mica erano stupidi. 
Semplicemente se ne fottevano perchè la via più comoda era buttare gli assorbenti giù per lo scarico. 

Per quanto mi riguarda gli avrei fatto spurgare a mani nude il tubo. Che forse a mettere le mani nella merda un filo di interesse gli sarebbe salito. 
Mi hanno detto che ero cattiva. 

Detto questo, se sei ricco, hai responsabilità correlate al tuo stato. Per come la vedo io. 
Posso permettermi il fotovoltaico? Lo metto. 
Posso usare un'auto elettrica? O a metano? Lo faccio. 

Primo perchè ne traggo vantaggio io, secondo perchè dal mio vantaggio ne trae vantaggio anche chi non è abbiente come me. Ma è secondario. sono la prima ad avere vantaggi. 

Se non ragiono così, ricco o povero, ragiono come quelli che buttano gli assorbenti giù per lo scaricosolo ed esclusivamente perchè il culo è troppo pesante per muoverlo.


----------



## ipazia (24 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Trovo orribile questa cosa che sta girando da un po’.
> Ed è anche incostituzionale.
> E` compito della *Repubblica rimuovere gli ostacoli* di ordine economico e sociale, che, limitando di fatto la libertà e l'eguaglianza dei cittadini, impediscono il pieno sviluppo della persona umana e l'effettiva partecipazione di tutti i lavoratori all'organizzazione politica, economica e sociale del Paese.


Beh...è una provocazione. 
Almeno un po'. 

La repubblica può rimuovere gli ostacoli (e qui da noi siamo anche messi bene, non scherzo. Penso alle leggi riguardanti la scuola, la scuola pubblica, la sanità, i trasporti etc etc) ma se dal basso questo viene visto come un dovere della repubblica senza che in cambio debba essere restituito nulla, come un diritto che non comporta nessun tipo di dovere e di impegno...beh.

Non vedo giustificazione nell'ignoranza che si mantiene in se stessa. 

E francamente pensare che una casta politica che si riflette nelle caste cittadine possa risolvere un problema da cui deriva e di cui si nutre nutrendolo...non la vedo realistica. 

E' pensare di risolvere un problema usando le cause del problema come soluzione. 

Sto diventando piuttosto insofferente al percepire intorno a me il fatto che si parli un gran tanto di diritti....e un gran poco di impegno individuale. 
E sto diventando insofferente al rifarsi costantemente a chi sta sopra come risolutore. 

Ognuno, nel suo piccolo, può fare piccole cose. 
E penso che il cercare soluzioni in larga scala sia un gran bell'alibi per continuare a delegare. 
e sto diventando intollerante anche a questo tipo di atteggiamento.

EDIT: che poi, detta semplice, se io chiamo un muratore e questo mi fa il lavoro col culo perchè si disinteressa di quello che fa lo giustifico dicendo che lui è così e vado a chiamare un muratore migliore?
O mi attivo perchè mi ha fatto i muri storti o facendo la gettata mi ha piegato il tubo dell'acqua? 

Che poi il muratore migliore lo chiamo. 
Ma a quell'altro mica la lascio passare. Visto che la sua incompetenza ha avuto ripercussioni anche su di me.

Quindi, se uno capisce solo di pamela prati e vota senza essere informato, mica è un poverino. E' un deficiente. (etimologicamente parlando. E lo tratto come il muratore che mi ha fatto i muri storti in casa).


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però il problema è politico.
> Il problema sono gli elettori più preoccupati di pagare meno tasse possibile e non di non lasciare ai nipoti un territorio devastato, basta che possano aggiungere un piano alla villetta per tenersi i figli attaccati.


Siamo in crisi dal 2008, io conosco almeno una decina di miei coetanei che sono stati lasciati a casa, molti di più che hanno chiuso attività. 
Come ho già detto, le donne non sono invogliate a fare figli e il tasso di natalità ci porta ad avere una popolazione prevalentemente anziana. 
La politica fatica a comprendere quanto il mondo sia cambiato. Chi fa politica è cresciuto avendo una visione del mondo anni '80, di quando l' Europa era il centro del mondo culturale, in Cina andavano tutti in bici e vestivano uguale, nell'URSS circolavano pochissime auto, in Africa c'erano i villaggi e da noi c'era la lira svalutabile, il posto fisso e i commercianti col Mercedes che non pagavano le tasse, mentre la foresta amazzonica era il polmone del mondo.
Tutto questo non c'è più, ma se ne sono accorti in pochi, sembra. 
In Asia e Africa ci sono megalopoli in crescita continua, grattacieli, autostrade, veicoli, industrie e immensi slum in continua crescita demografica.
Si parla di mettere dei pannelli fotovoltaici in Africa come se fosse territorio nostro e come se l'Italia potesse avere diritto di parola superiore rispetto ad altri stati, quando in realtà non contiamo più un cazzo. Non è questione di essere pessimisti, ma realisti: anche in Egitto riescono a costruire ponti sospesi in 3 anni, noi non abbiamo risorse neppure per arrivare alla progettazione di quello di Messina.
Siamo terreno di conquista, ormai. 
Poi ognuno di noi può fare la brava persona e inquinare meno. Non cambierà un cazzo a livello mondiale, ma avrà la coscienza di aver fatto qualcosa. 
Io direi che molto si potrebbe fare invece per avere una più equa distribuzione delle ricchezze.
Detto tra noi: ma cosa me ne frega che sia ecologista chi può permettersi la Tesla da 100.000 euro e lo Yacht a (pozzi di) gasolio da 10 milioni se va bene. Visto con i miei occhi.
Io vorrei che potessimo esserlo tutti, non solo chi può permetterselo.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...è una provocazione.
> Almeno un po'.
> 
> La repubblica può rimuovere gli ostacoli (e qui da noi siamo anche messi bene, non scherzo. Penso alle leggi riguardanti la scuola, la scuola pubblica, la sanità, i trasporti etc etc) ma se dal basso questo viene visto come un dovere della repubblica senza che in cambio debba essere restituito nulla, come un diritto che non comporta nessun tipo di dovere e di impegno...beh.
> ...


Lo Stato ha il compito di farsi carico degli ignoranti e dei deficienti. Chi rimane incapace di assumersi responsabilità anche nei confronti di se stesso, oltre che della comunità, deve diventare una esigua minoranza.
Non esiste nessuno che possa ergersi a giudice delle capacità di cittadinanza altrui. L’uso  perverso di questo giudizio è intuibile.


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2019)

In sintesi:
L'approccio Ecologico attuale è da ricchi (non stati, ma persone) . Pretende di consumare come prima con prodotti costosi a minor impatto ambientale e conta sull'emigrazione per lenire le conseguenze della maggior competitività aggiunta e della crescita della popolazione (fenomeno che non sembra più interessare a nessuno). 
Quello che vorrei fosse promosso è un approccio 'da poveri', che riduca i consumi rendendo più durevoli i beni e facilitando l'accesso ai beni essenziali della fascia meno abbiente della popolazione, attraverso una più equa distruzione delle ricchezze.
Ok, so che è anacronistico, ormai.
Mi sposto e faccio spazio alla Tesla e alla Zoe per chi può e alle MTB per gli altri.


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Che vuol dire tutto e non significa niente. Nulla che non sia già stato sfruttato........a dovere direi. Compreso eolico e fotovoltaico, che demonizzati da te sono l'unica cosa -concreta- ripeto, concreta che sia stata fatta e che a breve termine può essere fatta per rimpiazzare le fonti fossili.  Possono e devono essere inserite con razionalità, certo, e chi lo nega, da anni ormai non si possono mettere più impianti a terra ma solo sui tetti e posso essere pure d'accordo che i ventoloni dovrebbero essere messi con un occhio al paesaggio ma ripeto sono le uniche per ora alternative valide al succo di dinosauro e all' effetto serra. A conti fatti, con un consumo di 1 kilowattora per 7 km lo sai che con un quadrato di 50km metti in movimento 40 milioni di veicoli? E che ci sono aziende tedesche che stanno affittando fette di deserto in nordafrica per installare centrali per produrre l'energia? O torniamo al nucleare (energia nel complesso costosissima in termini economici ed ambiantali) sapendo bene cosa ci aspetta visto che il picco di estrazione dell' uranio è già stato raggiunto. Il problema non è comunque, e lo ripeto, dibattere a livello di applicazione di queste problematiche, punto sul quale continui insistentemente a battere come se fosse la cosa centrale. La domanda centrale del problema è sempre quella e non hai risposto. Quale alternativa al petrolio? Adesso, non quando sarà finito. Io una risposta per quanto parziale la ho data, tu no. E' il "cosa" e non il "come" la domanda perchè sul "come" potremmo stare a discutere per mesi finendo per parlare di interconnessioni dei problemi senza dare nessuna risposta concreta, rimanendo bei belli immobili ed inefficaci.  Un' ultima cosa: Non prendo lezioni da te in fatto di ambiente. Non sei l'unico che organizza e partecipa a conferenze sul tema, non sei l'unico che si impegna in pubblicazioni, non sei l'unico che fa la raccolta differenziata, che si oppone alla caccia, che cerca per quanto possibile di sensibilizzare le persone e di comportarsi in modo sostenibile. Per queste cose, che faccio da decenni, non da ieri e per le quali mi sono speso abbondantemente non ho preteso nessuna medaglia e non ho millantato nessun credito.  Quanto all'auto elettrica voglio proprio vedere tra dieci o quindici anni se ancora ci saremo cosa useremo tu ed io, perchè il vero punto anche qui, non è che auto abbiamo oggi, ma quella che compreremo.


Io sto facendo sacrifici per la mia benzadipendente e per 10 anni non vorrei rotture di scatole ancora, visto che le rate non mi permettono manco di pagare un motel caso mai ne avessi bisogno. 
E tra scopare e calcolare le cazzoemissioni di un diesel a urea per le paranoie aristocratiche dei genitori antismog che abitano in area C preferisco la prima opzione, sempre casomai. 
Che i tedeschi affittino terreni in Africa non mi stupisce. Noi avevamo un rapporto privilegiato con Gheddafi e ci interessava la stessa cosa: energia. 
Noi avremo sempre più un rapporto subordinato con la Germania, compreremo tecnologia che non abbiamo, brevetti, tecnici, energia, auto. Ci indebiteremo un po' di più e taglieremo altrove, pensione, sanità, scuola, venderemo qualche edificio storico, qualche società (ci è rimasto qualcosa? ) qualcosa si può ancora fare eh 
Ma saremo ecologisti. 
Chi in MTB, chi in VW.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo in crisi dal 2008, io conosco almeno una decina di miei coetanei che sono stati lasciati a casa, molti di più che hanno chiuso attività.
> Come ho già detto, le donne non sono invogliate a fare figli e il tasso di natalità ci porta ad avere una popolazione prevalentemente anziana.
> La politica fatica a comprendere quanto il mondo sia cambiato. Chi fa politica è cresciuto avendo una visione del mondo anni '80, di quando l' Europa era il centro del mondo culturale, in Cina andavano tutti in bici e vestivano uguale, nell'URSS circolavano pochissime auto, in Africa c'erano i villaggi e da noi c'era la lira svalutabile, il posto fisso e i commercianti col Mercedes che non pagavano le tasse, mentre la foresta amazzonica era il polmone del mondo.
> Tutto questo non c'è più, ma se ne sono accorti in pochi, sembra.
> ...


I politici non sono tutti così sprovveduti.
Per qualche attimo mi sono domandata come era stato possibile che fossero diventati ministri persone così incapaci, ignoranti e sprovvedute, poi ho capito che un po’ avevano la funzione di rassicurare gli elettori che le cose che pensavano, semplici e immediate, fossero giuste, un po’ per dare l’idea (sulla linea dei reality) che fosse una cosa alla portata di tutti, sempre per dare una idea di falsa vicinanza, ma soprattutto sono stati scelti proprio perché le risposte semplici allontanano da quelle complesse e non fanno pensare alle implicazioni delle scelte perché tutti possano trovare ragionevole fare cose irragionevoli che vanno a vantaggio di pochi.


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I politici non sono tutti così sprovveduti.
> Per qualche attimo mi sono domandata come era stato possibile che fossero diventati ministri persone così incapaci, ignoranti e sprovvedute, poi ho capito che un po’ avevano la funzione di rassicurare gli elettori che le cose che pensavano, semplici e immediate, fossero giuste, un po’ per dare l’idea (sulla linea dei reality) che fosse una cosa alla portata di tutti, sempre per dare una idea di falsa vicinanza, ma soprattutto sono stati scelti proprio perché le risposte semplici allontanano da quelle complesse e non fanno pensare alle implicazioni delle scelte perché tutti possano trovare ragionevole fare cose irragionevoli che vanno a vantaggio di pochi.


Sai bene come funziona il meccanismo. 
Non mi aspetto purtroppo più molto, infatti.
Si scelgono dapprima quelli che portano voti. 
Uno che porta 400 voti, l'altro 800...
Poi c'è tutto il sistema atto a promuovere, dalle associazioni serbatoi di voto ai media schierati ai sindacati che scelgono tematiche da portare in piazza, poi ti arriva quello che riesce a coordinare il malcontento post crisi contro EU su internet raccogliendo consensi con un famoso comico come testimonial di perfetti sconosciuti che ti crea lo scompiglio efficace per superare i problemi senza cambiare nulla e senza che nascano neppure i gilet gialli, ma c'è poi l'altro partito che si è già spartito da anni  i vari luoghi di potere ed è più ambizioso che lo ridimensiona cvd, e si ricomincia il gioco dei finti buoni e dei finti cattivi perché tutto resti uguale, in cui alla fine i nemici si scopriranno alleati. 
Il solito copione. 
Io dovrei chiedere qualcosa a questi qua?


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io parlo di responsabilità.
> 
> non di colpe.
> Non ripeto il discorso sulla differenza fra le due cose perchè mi faccio nausea da sola ormai.
> ...


Ma certo che se ne fottevano!
Cosa vuoi che gliene freghi a chi è escluso di ciò che è di altri. 
Nulla. 
Anzi, è un modo per affermarsi lo stesso, usare come gli pare i beni altrui, parassitare. Chi è indigente, povero, disadattato non appartiene alla società a cui tu senti di appartenere: percepisce la comunità come una sorta di vincolo oppressivo a cui deve costantemente sottostare e a cui reagisce col rifiuto, con atteggiamento privi di responsabilità, anche col furto, con la violenza, con la droga, o con la ribellione o il fanatismo, con l'odio.
Il mito dei poveri buoni è falso. Non quando entrano in contatto con i ricchi. 
Prova a passare in uno slum, in una favelas non turistica o in certi luoghi di Milano e mi dirai quanto odio percepisci. 
La conditio sine qua non è eliminare le condizioni che creano la povertà per poter arrivare a discutere di ambiente seriamente e creare una comunità responsabile. A livello globale invece la vedo molto dura. 
http://www.ruralpini.it/Ambientalismo-neoliberale-come-nuovo-colonialismo.html


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2019)

Comunque stiamo qua a discutere ma intanto la Cina principale estrattore delle terre rare fa la voce grossa dopo l'affare Huaweii...
Se non si risolve vedo più di un problema per le batterie delle auto all'orizzonte...


----------



## ipazia (24 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma certo che se ne fottevano!
> Cosa vuoi che gliene freghi a chi è escluso di ciò che è di altri.
> Nulla.
> Anzi, è un modo per affermarsi lo stesso, usare come gli pare i beni altrui, parassitare. Chi è indigente, povero, disadattato non appartiene alla società a cui tu senti di appartenere: percepisce la comunità come una sorta di vincolo oppressivo a cui deve costantemente sottostare e a cui reagisce col rifiuto, con atteggiamento privi di responsabilità, anche col furto, con la violenza, con la droga, o con la ribellione o il fanatismo, con l'odio.
> ...


Hai sottolineato quel che c'era dentro il "se ne fottevano". Era esattamente questo il senso di quel che scrivevo. 

Quanto al grassetto...mi ricordo che a 20 anni ho fatto tutta una serie di scelte, credendoci molto. 
La base era che la società era un sistema fallimentare ed era fallimentare perchè sostenuta da regole che non consideravano le disuguaglianze, e costruite su una uguaglianza di facciata. 
E le regole imposte a tutti erano vincoli per la maggioranza a sostegno degli interessi di una minoranza. 

La mia idea di fondo riguardava il fatto che equità è un qualcosa di ben diverso da uguaglianza. 
E lo perchè parte da un assunto di base che è dato di realtà: siamo diversi. E il valore è esattamente nel riconoscimento della diversità e nella sua collocazione. Nel rispetto che non tende all'uguaglianza, all'allineamento alla conformità a standard predefiniti (da chi? )

Adesso di anni ne ho qualcuno in più. 
Ho vissuto buona parte della mia vita coi "bocciati". 
Come li ha chiamati un mio "capo" ad uno dei miei primi colloqui di lavoro. 

Fra i "bocciati" e i "promossi", c'è un'ampia fascia intermedia. 
Quelli che si comprano l'iphone di ultima generazione o il suv perchè possono appena appena, per intenderci. 
quelli che si comprano la vacanza a rate, la tv a rate. Etc etc

E che sostengono tutta una politica di fondo orientata alla minoranza. 
Quelli che fondamentalmente si riempiono la bocca di belle parole e di ipotetiche soluzioni. 
Ma che altrettanto fondamentalmente vorrebbero fortemente appartenere alla minoranza. 
E competono per quella minoranza. 
Mantenendo il sistema nell'equilibrio che conosciamo. 

Alternando la comprensione di quello che hai scritto con il lamento per quello che hai scritto.
E allora il drogato è un irresponsabile con problemi, un malato. E i violenti dovrebbero essere contenuti. E tutta la sequenza di proposizioni che derivano dall'osservazione di quella fascia "bocciata". 
che fondamentalmente dentro di loro si sentono assolutamente superiori, rispetto a quei violenti irresponsabili, ladri e compagnia cantante. 

Ed è esattamente in questa oscillazione che la minoranza si gioca l'irresponsabilità di fondo con cui si gode la ricchezza che accumula sulla stupidità ignorante della classe medie e borghese. (odio borghese, e i suoi rimandi....ma non saprei chiamarla più elegantemente).

Ricordo un sociologo che ci faceva supervisione su un progetto che aveva rappresentato in modo semplice e realistico promossi bocciati e quelli in mezzo. 






Il centro della caramella è dove si colloca quella fascia che appartiene alla società ma non ha sviluppato un senso di appartenenza autonomo. 
E passa la vita rincorrendo i promossi e contemporaneamente sfuggendo i bocciati.

Pensa quante scelte si fanno per la paura di "cadere" nei "bocciati". 

La povertà è un problema innegabile. 
La povertà crea cattiveria e ignoranza. 
Indifferenza. visione ristretta e mente chiusa e riversata al mantenimento del proprio. Foss'anche solo un buco con quattro cartoni. 

Sfuggire alla paura - l'ombra, una delle ombre sociali - porta chi sfugge all'ombra, senza saper di star sfuggendo, a inseguire (e per inseguire intendo anche la lamentela continua) la minoranza promossa. 

Personalmente, se devo decidere chi criticare, non critico i bocciati. Li prenderei volentieri a calci nel culo, proprio perchè li conosco piuttosto bene. 
Non critico i promossi. Che prenderei altrettanto volentieri a calci nel culo, e solo per il piacere di gustarmi lo sguardo di stupore al primo calcio. 

Se ho da criticare qualcuno critico e anche ferocemente la fascia intermedia, riempita di bigottismo, perbenismo e parole vuote, che continua ad oscillare fra il cantico al povero che deve essere salvato (i soldi non li salvano comunque, se li sputtanano facendo quello che hanno imparato a fare) e il cantico alla minoranza a cui si rivolgono lamentele e speranze di salvazione.


Per quanto riguarda il livello globale. 
Sono millenni che l'uomo ragiona e interpreta il mondo - inteso come pianeta - in termini antropocentrici.
Ci vorranno ancora secoli, a mio parere, perchè si renda conto che la visione antropocentrica su cui ha costruito la società così come la conosciamo è deviante rispetto alla realtà.

E fino a che l'uomo mettterà se stesso al centro di tuto, dubito che potrà avere una visione di complessità che considera l'uomo non il custode del giardino, non il padrone del giardino, ma semplicemente una delle parti viventi del giardino.


----------



## ipazia (24 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo Stato ha il compito di farsi carico degli ignoranti e dei deficienti. Chi rimane incapace di assumersi responsabilità anche nei confronti di se stesso, oltre che della comunità, deve diventare una esigua minoranza.
> Non esiste nessuno che possa ergersi a giudice delle capacità di cittadinanza altrui. L’uso  perverso di questo giudizio è intuibile.


Nella nostra società il giudizio, ed in particolare il giudizio di valore, è ben collocato e diffuso. 

Ed è uno dei motivi per cui si oscilla fra la perversione a cui fai accenno e l'altra perversione, quella dell'assistenzialismo senza il riconoscimento della diversità (che è la base dell'equità. E non dell'uguaglianza) che porta alla mancanza di senso di corresponsabilità. 

Lo stato aiuta. Ma uno stato che aiuta è anche uno stato che fa pesare il valore del suo aiuto. Perchè è in quel peso il valore di quell'aiuto. E quel peso si misura nell'impegno richiesto in cambio dell'aiuto. 
Uno stato che non fa pesare il suo aiuto è uno stato assistenzialista che sostiene la cultura dei diritti. 
Lasciando a venir poi quella dei doveri. 

confine sottile quello fra sostegno e assistenzialismo. 

L'assistenzialismo è mille volte più semplice, fa raccogliere maggiori consensi e ha come piccolo effetto collaterale la deresponsabilizzazione degli individui.
Effetto collaterale con il pregio di spingere l'acceleratore sull'individualità becera del "tutto quel che prendo è mio" e chi me lo tocca è nemico o usurpatore, che è un ottimo ingrediente al creare un senso di appartenenza sociale che non si basa sui legami sociali ma sullo stringersi per difendersi da un nemico (un nemico poi vale l'altro, ed è piuttosto facile trovare un nemico attorno a cui costruire coalizioni).
E quella competizione idiota in cui tutto è visto come gara fine a se stessa. Riflessa nel proprio specchio individuale. 

(e qui potremmo tornare al 3d in cui si parlava dei figli visti come principi da difendere dagli usurpatori etc etc).


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2019)

http://asvis.it/approfondimenti/208...le-buone-intenzioni-possono-rivelarsi-fallaci


----------



## Marjanna (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Di ambiente si deve parlare senza creare allarmismi infondati, ma su basi scientifiche, non ideologiche.
> Nel momento in cui l'ecologia assume tratti che la avvicinano a una ideologia (Greta che chiede ai potenti di fare qualcosa ha molto di Orwelliano proprio perché non specifica nel concreto cosa) perde il suo obiettivo di partenza e diventa solo uno strumento di controllo.
> Scientifico è per esempio lavorare sui protocolli per valutare la qualità delle vernici adatte a trattenere il particolato atmosferico (in collaborazione, mi sembra con Mapei e il Cnr). Ha un impatto importante, concreto, valutabile.
> Scientifico è valutare la qualità della PMx, e non solo la loro dimensione. E' dalla qualità che si stabiliscono le misure, ma quali centraline la analizzano? Ma soprattutto, quante centraline? E come vengono elaborati in realtà questi dati'
> ...


Danny, la tua impostazione in questa discussione non la capisco. E' un forum di utenti, non è che qui ci siano rappresentati di enti o associazioni a rispondere a te che parli per il popolo milanese.
Personalmente non mi serviva arrivasse una ragazzina per prendere coscienza di alcune problematiche. E della ragazzina ne ho letto qui, perchè determinate notizie mi arrivano per altre fonti (e alcune cose le vedo direttamente con i miei occhi), e la canzonetta in questione neppure l'avrei mai aperta.
Non ho mai pensato che i problemi che riguardano l'ambiente siano di destra o di sinistra. E se vuoi dire che c'è chi di qualsiasi problema ne fa un uso personale per mangiarci sopra non è certo una novità.

Mi hai fatto venire in mente una scenetta. Oh Signor Taddeo buongiorno ma che bell'albero ha nel suo giardino... Eh sta a guardar l'albero, in autunno cadono le foglie, e chi le raccoglie le foglie? Tocca a me raccogliere le foglie, vieni te a raccoglierle? Dimmi se vuoi venire le prendi su te, che stai tanto a guardar l'albero. Pieno di foglie in autunno! E se cade? Se un ramo si rompe e va di là chi paga? Paghi te? Ah basta, sto albero sporca e fa danni, prossimo anno lo tiro via.

Dimmi che margine di dialogo vedi in una situazione simile.

Concordo con [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] riguardo i commenti seguenti. E trovo che [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] in questo passaggio abbia toccato un punto fondamentale.



ipazia ha detto:


> Sono millenni che l'uomo ragiona e interpreta il mondo - inteso come pianeta - in termini antropocentrici.
> Ci vorranno ancora secoli, a mio parere, perchè si renda conto che la visione antropocentrica su cui ha costruito la società così come la conosciamo è deviante rispetto alla realtà.
> 
> E fino a che l'uomo mettterà se stesso al centro di tuto, dubito che potrà avere una visione di complessità che considera l'uomo non il custode del giardino, non il padrone del giardino, ma semplicemente una delle parti viventi del giardino.


Il modo "ecologista" che tu critichi qui, per alcuni è la lettura del rapporto con l'uomo con la natura, l'ennesimo tentativo in cui si sentiranno raggirati, presi in giro, sfiduciati, in nome di uno spauracchio che tanti non vedono, di cui non hanno la minima percezione. E se non cambiano le teste, se si va avanti con visione antropocentrista a cui fa riferimento [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION], qualsiasi progetto decade, è senza senso.

Quello che è successo lo scorso fine ottobre, mi riferisco alla strage di alberi, tanto per dirne una, non è allarmismo infondato. Le api che stanno morendo a milioni non sono allarmismo infondato, e sono poche voci, solo quelle di chi trae profitto economico e quindi ne ha un danno diretto. La gente che muore perchè vive vicino a campi che vengono irrorati per il buon vino (ti senti una roba che ti stringe alla gola, ma non credo tu abbia voglia di metterci il naso in mezzo, sarebbe stupido no?) e che viene tacciata per pazza mentre crepa esiste. Se poi vogliamo far finta di niente e pensare che l'unico problema sia il traffico...


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Danny, la tua impostazione in questa discussione non la capisco.
> Non ho mai pensato che i problemi che riguardano l'ambiente siano di destra o di sinistra. E se vuoi dire che c'è chi di qualsiasi problema ne fa un uso personale per mangiarci sopra non è certo una novità.
> 
> 
> ...


Sono ambientalista da una vita: il mio approccio da sempre  è a-consumistico, ovvero rivolto alla riduzione dei consumi, a un ambientalismo che coinvolga tutti i ceti sociali e gli Stati indistintamente e non abbia "gap" in termini di risorse economiche.
Sono contrario alla politica dei crediti, http://www.newsmercati.com/Article/Archive/index_html?idn=77&ida=3860&idi=-1&idu=-1infatti, per cui un mondo occidentale più ricco può essere più forte nel gestire le  risorse dei paesi più poveri. Le foto che ho condiviso in apertura mostrano le diverse condizioni a cui il nostro pianeta è sottoposto: una parte ricca che può permettersi di "fare ambientalismo" indifferente alle ripercussioni che ha sulla parte povera. La mia ostilità nei confronti delle auto elettriche è dovuta al fatto che esse costituiscono la soluzione che ancor di più accentua il divario tra una parte ricca del pianeta, che può permettersi di avere costosi (anche per le infrastrutture richieste) mezzi che in loco inquinano poco, e il resto del mondo, dove saranno sfruttate miniera di litio, per esempio, o saranno smaltiti tutti i rifiuti o dove andranno tutte le vetture bandite da noi o dove gli stati più ricchi acquistano terreni per coltivare o mettere pannelli solari, limitando le risorse locali. E ho fortissimi dubbi che il resto del mondo possa crescere e arrivare ai nostri livelli sfruttandolo in questa maniera (l'affitto dei terreni per i pannelli solari o le colture non rende come il petrolio...): le risorse sono limitate e sono accaparrate da chi è più ricco.
*L'ambientalismo oggi mira a conservare lo stesso se non superiore tenore e sistema di vita delle classi benestanti, andando a ridurre quello di chi ha minori risorse limitandone la crescita.*
L'ambientalismo da noi, oggi, ha un forte intreccio con la politica https://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/20...icipate-vittoria-a-valanga-per-orban/5208813/, che usa l'arma del terrorismo mediatico per definire politiche "cieche" alle questioni sociali, perché  sta prevalendo l'ambientalismo conservatore che si innesca profondamente nel consumismo, quello che ti fa cambiare l'auto quando è ancora perfettamente efficiente, che ti fa produrre di più indifferente alla quantità di materie prime sfruttate e al necessario smaltimento dei rifiuti: è l'ambientalismo dei "ricchi", quello già stigmatizzato anni fa da alcune posizioni ambientaliste pure, prima che venissero mediaticamente soffocate , che è indifferente al fatto che qualcuno non riesca a pagare il conto che gli viene presentato.
Si parla di una quantità abnorme di morti per inquinamento (le nostre città sono sempre meno inquinate, basta vedere le tabelle di rilevamento e gli studi in proposito, sono tutti dati ufficiali e pubblicati), quando essi in realtà appartengono di più alla fascia povera della popolazione mondiale, che è assai più diffusa in Africa, Asia, Sudamerica, e non certo nel centro di Milano o di Amsterdam. I dati mostrano che l'eccesso di agenti inquinanti a cui essi sono sottoposti è spesso in ambienti chiusi: la povertà di alcuni impianti di riscaldamento produce diversi inquinanti a cui il corpo viene sottoposto in misura assai più pericolosa rispetto a quelli esterni. 
Amsterdam è il perfetto esempio di queste politiche: il centro è già gentrificato, la popolazione con minori risorse si trasferisce nelle città esterne, meno collegate ma anche meno costose. Il centro è per i turisti, i ricchi, i giovani benestanti (le lunghe percorrenze in bici sotto la pioggia sono un ostacolo per molti anziani), ed è un centro che cresce sempre di più, espellendo all'esterno la popolazione residente. Le politiche ambientali che verranno adottate da qui al 2030 non faranno altro che accentuare questo fenomeno.
Il discorso, che voglio portare avanti, è questo: può contribuire a salvare il pianeta una politica ambientalista che si rivolge solo a una fascia ristretta della popolazione, restando non solo indifferente ma crescendo nello sfruttamento di di  tutto il resto del mondo (periferie urbane comprese)?
La mia risposta è *no*.
La canzone di cui ho parlato nel primo post è per fare comprendere come oggi l'ambientalismo venga sfruttato a livello politico in maniera sempre più cinica. Un cinismo borghese che è indifferente anche a chi non può permettersi un'auto nuova ma ne ha comunque bisogno. Un ambientalismo che parla solo a chi ha le risorse economiche adeguate e che presto troverà detrattori proprio nel resto del mondo che, lasciato ai margini, non svilupperà la sensibilità adeguata e necessaria.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sono ambientalista da una vita: il mio approccio da sempre  è a-consumistico, ovvero rivolto alla riduzione dei consumi, a un ambientalismo che coinvolga tutti i ceti sociali e gli Stati indistintamente e non abbia "gap" in termini di risorse economiche.
> Sono contrario alla politica dei crediti, http://www.newsmercati.com/Article/Archive/index_html?idn=77&ida=3860&idi=-1&idu=-1infatti, per cui un mondo occidentale più ricco può essere più forte nel gestire le  risorse dei paesi più poveri. Le foto che ho condiviso in apertura mostrano le diverse condizioni a cui il nostro pianeta è sottoposto: una parte ricca che può permettersi di "fare ambientalismo" indifferente alle ripercussioni che ha sulla parte povera. La mia ostilità nei confronti delle auto elettriche è dovuta al fatto che esse costituiscono la soluzione che ancor di più accentua il divario tra una parte ricca del pianeta, che può permettersi di avere costosi (anche per le infrastrutture richieste) mezzi che in loco inquinano poco, e il resto del mondo, dove saranno sfruttate miniera di litio, per esempio, o saranno smaltiti tutti i rifiuti o dove andranno tutte le vetture bandite da noi o dove gli stati più ricchi acquistano terreni per coltivare o mettere pannelli solari, limitando le risorse locali. E ho fortissimi dubbi che il resto del mondo possa crescere e arrivare ai nostri livelli sfruttandolo in questa maniera (l'affitto dei terreni per i pannelli solari o le colture non rende come il petrolio...): le risorse sono limitate e sono accaparrate da chi è più ricco.
> *L'ambientalismo oggi mira a conservare lo stesso se non superiore tenore e sistema di vita delle classi benestanti, andando a ridurre quello di chi ha minori risorse limitandone la crescita.*
> L'ambientalismo da noi, oggi, ha un forte intreccio con la politica https://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/20...icipate-vittoria-a-valanga-per-orban/5208813/, che usa l'arma del terrorismo mediatico per definire politiche "cieche" alle questioni sociali, perché  sta prevalendo l'ambientalismo conservatore che si innesca profondamente nel consumismo, quello che ti fa cambiare l'auto quando è ancora perfettamente efficiente, che ti fa produrre di più indifferente alla quantità di materie prime sfruttate e al necessario smaltimento dei rifiuti: è l'ambientalismo dei "ricchi", quello già stigmatizzato anni fa da alcune posizioni ambientaliste pure, prima che venissero mediaticamente soffocate , che è indifferente al fatto che qualcuno non riesca a pagare il conto che gli viene presentato.
> ...


Grazie, ora ti sei spiegato.


----------



## spleen (29 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io parlo di responsabilità.
> 
> non di colpe.
> Non ripeto il discorso sulla differenza fra le due cose perchè mi faccio nausea da sola ormai.
> ...


 Secondo me ciascun essere umano ha due tipi distinti di responsabilità che purtroppo oggi come oggi si tendono a confondere e non sempre in modo colposo.

  Il primo tipo di responsabilità  è collettivo, riguarda i comportamenti sociali ed è strettamente legata ai valori comuni del “gruppo”. E’ del tutto chiaro che se viviamo in una compagine dove prevale l’individualismo più sfrenato  sia difficile pensare di mettere in atto o incentivare comportamenti solidali.  La nostra società occidentale ha una grande responsabilità in quanto la globalizzazione è avvenuta sotto la sua egida ed i suoi parimenti, le contraddizioni ed i problemi che la affliggono sono diventati di scala globale, ma su scala globale ha diffuso anche il suo atteggiamento razionalista, il che non sempre è male.

  Il secondo tipo di responsabilità è invece individuale e attiene ai comportamenti e alle scelte del singolo individuo.  Nella nostra società esiste la possibilità a qualsiasi livello sociale di maturare una consapevolezza sui problemi economici, politici, sociali ed ecologici che viviamo. (che è un po’ il tema di questo 3d). 

  La somma di tutte le responsabilità individuali costituisce quella sociale, l’errore che si fa è quello di giustificare i nostri o gli altrui comportamenti individuali sulla base di quelli sociali.

  E’ illuminante l’ esempio che hai fatto sulle fogne intasate, è illuminante perché l’ ostacolo a comportarsi diremmo, civilmente, non è un ostacolo di capacità di comprensione, la cultura è sufficiente nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi a far comprendere,  diventa semplicemente un fatto di scelte individuali ed è, a ben vedere, –assolutamente- trasversale alle classi sociali, potremmo fare mille esempi.

  Il  punto è che non è possibile farsi scudo delle scelte sociali o delle scelte altrui per giustificare le proprie. Il mondo brucia?- Colpa degli altri che hanno avvelenato il clima. Il mondo ha fame? Colpa degli americani. Il mondo ha sete? Colpa delle compagnie petrolifere. Il mondo giace nell’ ignoranza? Colpa della congiuntura globale. Piove? Colpa naturalmente del governo ladro.  E’ un continuo delegare colpe che possono pure essere vere, ma è un atteggiamento che di solito serve per trasferire le responsabilità altrove.

  E non solo, questo ci serve anche per altri atteggiamenti che adottiamo, il primo è infischiarcene di quello che succede agli altri, come fossimo tutti isole indipendenti e lontane, come, per dirla alla Dostoevskij, ci fosse qualcosa al mondo che  non ci riguarda. Il fatto è che siamo una unica specie, una tra le tante e non esistono divinità tra di noi, tutto è interconnesso e nessuno è al sicuro in assoluto. La storia ha masticato e sputato personaggi del calibro di Alessandro Magno, Augusto e Napoleone. Noi siamo nella natura, parte di essa, non i custodi o i padroni, come giustamente dici.

  Il secondo è remare contro, fare dolosamente qualcosa  per sentirci risarciti delle nostre frustrazioni, degli insuccessi delle nostre aspirazioni, dei nostri piccoli fallimenti, perché noi volevamo tanto andare a vivere a Paradise city perché ce lo meritavamo ma per un destino beffardo e crudele siamo finiti a lottare insieme ai diavoli ad Inferno city. E la colpa naturalmente è di come gira il mondo, per cui che il mondo si fotta.

  Oppure, terzo, facciamo finta di nulla e dilatiamo all’ infinito il nostro senso estetizzante della vita, per cui la forma diventa il vero contenuto e contenitore di tutto, che è un altro sistema di negare e seppellire ogni responsabilità in quello che accade.

  Credo che a volte manchi il coraggio della concretezza ed il coraggio forse di accettare che il mondo non è perfetto, ma non è nemmeno uno sfascio assoluto, manca la consapevolezza del valore delle nostre scelte individuali che in qualsiasi frangente ci appartengono, ci identificano e sono il vero valore aggiunto alla nostra vita e alla nostra persona.

  A me onestamente del comportamento dei ricchi o dei poveri del mondo importa poco, a me interessa il mio di comportamento ed il pianificarlo inserendolo nel mio sistema di valori, non in quello di un mondo che so imperfetto beffardo, crudele (e a volte bellissimo). Attendere che il mondo sia perfetto per fare qualcosa o che si realizzi una congiuntura irrinunciabile, puzza tanto di scusa, sa tanto di giustificazione inutile.

  Non ho allegato nessun link per sostenere questa o quella qualsivoglia tesi, le settimane scorse avevo letto un articolo su repubblica che spiegava come il mondo non andasse poi tanto male, ci sono parimenti una marea di articoli che ci vogliono senza speranza. In rete si trova tutto ed il contrario di tutto, i problemi comunque sono noti.  Ma a cosa serve a noi personalmente  dibattere alla noia su questo o su quello se non traiamo prima una lezione pratica di vita ed uno stimolo filosofico per esercitare la nostra responsabilità individuale? 

  Per usare un esempio ormai abusato è la faccenda dell’affondamento del Titanic, dove c’era gente che si dava da fare più o meno utilmente, gente che stava seduta ad aspettare qualcosa o qualcuno che la salvasse e gente che ballava ben sapendo che dopo poco sarebbe morta. Sta a noi scegliere chi vogliamo cercare di essere. Cercare, perché come il mondo nemmeno nessuno di noi è perfetto, ma è tutto quello che abbiamo, ed è anche moltissimo.

  Mi scuso per essermi dilungato, spero di non essermi capito da solo.


----------

